# Afinal não existe Inverno no Brasil- especificidades dos climas subtropicais



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

Existe uma situação meteorologica que julgo seja no mínimo interessante que se refere ao clima e aos fenómenos meteorológicos associados na região sul do Brasil, em que existem muitos adeptos da meteorologia em geral principalmente brasileiros que tendem a enunciar os fenómenos meteorológicos frios que surgem nessa região e muitos deles já expostos aqui no site mas através de uma analise detalhada sobre as temperaturas diárias verificadas nessa mesma região, verifico que na cidade de Porto Alegre referente a província de Rio Grande do Sul, existe um fenómeno no mínimo interessante que é na altura do chamado Inverno que compreende-se entre os meses de Junho a Setembro de facto existem dias frios com temperaturas mínimas perto dos Zero graus, mas o engrançado é que existem de facto dias frios mas em períodos de uma semana por exemplo podemos ter dois, três dias frios com temperaturas relativamente baixas mas num espaço de 3,4 dias a temperatura pode subir drasticamente por exemplo perto dos 30 graus, ou seja é comum e recorrente que em toda essa região havendo obviamente oscilações marcadas pela altitude ou proximidade do Mar, é recorrente ter-se noites frias com temperaturas do ar perto dos Zero Graus, mas de repente nesse mesmo mês ou nessa mesma semana existirem dias com temperaturas máxima de 27, 28 e ate 30 graus, fenómeno que seguramente não surge em Portugal continental ou seja em Portugal continental a temperatura no Inverno raramente ultrapassa os 20 graus pelo menos os dados oficiais assim o referem, ou seja, existir um padrão de estação do ano de Inverno onde as temperaturas baixas são constantes o mesmo não se sucede na região considerada mais fria do Brasil, onde de facto pode surgir temperaturas baixas ate negativas em zonas de elevada altitude(Como a cidade de São Joaquim a 1700 metros de altitude) mas de repente a temperatura pode subir repentinamente oas tais 30 graus, este fenómeno é comum a todo o sul do Brasil e verifica-se em cidades como Florinopolis,Porto Alegre,Caxias, São Joaquim, toda a região de Rio Grande e São Paulo. 
O que me leva a concluir que numa semana em Julho no sul do Brasil podem surgir as 4 estações típicas que os climas temperados conhecem Verão,Inverno,Primavera,Outono. 
O engraçado disto tudo é que este fenómeno é comum a muitas zonas de clima subtropical como por exemplo a zona da Florida nos EUA, onde no Norte da Florida por vezes neva mas de repente podem –se atingir temperaturas de perto de 30 graus ou mesmo acontece na região subtropical do sul o Texas ou do Estado de Alabama ate vou mais longe a região de Havana em Cuba de clima já tropical por vezes nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro a temperatura mínima em alguns dias pode cair a valores de 6,7 graus positivos o que não deixa também de ser no mínimo interessante. 
Julgo quem se interessa por meteorologia deve também olhar para estes fenómenos e não basear so as analises em gráficos de temperatura media do ar, pois por vezes a temperatura media do ar seja mínima, máxima, anual mensal por vezes não deixa transparecer certos fenómenos engraçados. 
Com isto tudo quero afirmar que ao contrario de muitos brasileiros que afirmam que o sul do Brasil tem um clima frio com estações do ano definidas julgo que esse argumento não corresponde a realidade, pois numa semana nos meses de Julho num dia pode estar 0 graus a noite logo a seguir estar 30 graus de dia, fenómeno que desconheço que aconteça nos chamados climas temperados como é o caso do clima português, a própria vegetação do sul do Brasil comprova isso são raros qualquer espécie de Pinheiro e muito menos a existência de arvores de folha caduca que tem o seu ciclo processual baseado nas 4 estações do ano. 
Por estas e mais razões baseadas em factos posso afirmar que o Inverno tal e qual nós conhecemos não existe em qualquer região do Brasil o que existe no sul do Brasil são dias frios que poderão ate ser muito frios, mas que são logo substituídos por dias quentes que poderão ser muito quentes dias tão quentes que em Portugal so se verificam no fim da Primavera ou inicio de Verão. 

Nota: devo referir que todas estas afirmações são baseadas em dados factuais do site que passo a citar:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 18:05)

é de facto muito giro observar essas variações que ocorrem na zona subtropical do mundo ( na qual portugal esta incluido).
se formos a ver regioes como o sul da china, sul e sudeste dos estados unidos, sul do brasil, norte da argentina , paraguai , sul da africa do sul, sudeste e sul australiano, sudeste europeu,etc  teem consecutivamente  variações drasticas de temperatura especialmente na estação fria.
se reparares eu mencionei locais que se encontram na zona leste dos continente, os locais que se encontram na zona oeste devido ao facto de, no inverno, estarem sujeitos a fluxos de oeste teem um clima menos extremado como por exemplo a california, portugal,espanha, sudoeste da africa do sul, zona central do chile,sudoeste australiano, etc
no caso do sudeste europeu ( italia, grecia, turquia) nota-se que o clima tem alguns extremos mas atenuados pelo mar mediterraneo.


----------



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 18:43)

Ok Stormmy eu de facto sou so um curioso relativo a metereologia e não tenho conhecimentos científicos suficientes por isso é natural que diga por vezes algumas coisas menos rigorosas, mas para todos os efeitos e basenado-me so nas temperaturas com a execepção das ilhas continuou a não enteder a onde em Portugal continental, temos fenómenos idênticos a que temos por exemplo na Florida ou no sul do Brasil onde do género no espaço de uma semana temos temperaturas perto dos zero graus e depois 2,3 dias a seguir temos temeperaturas perto dos 30 graus. Eu não estou a dizer que em zonas muito escondidas e em recantos isso não posso acontecer em Portugal continental mas pelos dados oficias e arquivos tenho consultado nunca me deparei com tais fenómenos e variações. 
Sim eu refiro-me a clima subtropicais como Sul do Brasil ou Golf  Norte das Caraíbas(Zona da Florida Texas Alabama) não me refiro a zonas como Califórnia ou Sul da Austrália  pois ai considero que o clima já muito mais idêntico ao clima temperado mediterrâneo com um padrão de temperaturas e estações do ano definidas, por isso é normal que no sul da austrália ou na califórnia se produza vinho e a própria vegetão seja do tipo mediterrânea, situação que não se verifica por exemplo no sul do Brasil. 
Para todos os efeitos deixo aqui os dados em que me baseie :

1ºCidade do Porto(Portugal) - Janeiro de 2009  

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/01-2009/85450.htm

Temperatura mais elevada registada :16 graus

Temperatura mínima registada: -1,6 graus 

Amplitude térmica: 17,6 Graus 

 2ºCidade de Jacksonville(Florida-EUA)-Janeiro 2009

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Jacksonville_Cecil_Field_Airport/01-2009/722067.htm

Temperatura mais elevada registada- 27 graus 

Temperatura mínima registada: -8 graus 

Amplitude térmica: 35 graus 

3ªCidade de Porto Alegre(Cidade mais a Sul do Brasil pertencente ao Estado de Rio Grande do Sul) Agosto de 2008 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Alegre_Aero-Porto/08-2008/839710.htm

Temperatura mais elevada registada- 29graus 

Temperatura mínima registada: 4 graus 

Amplitude térmica: 25 graus 


Conclusões:

As temperaturas nas regiões  de clima subtropical variam de uma forma mais drástica fennomeno que não se verifica na Região de Portugal continental mesmo no Sul do pais 
É por esse motivo que considero que nessas regiões as estações do ano não estão definidas que eu saiba em Portugal seja no Algarve ou em Trás-Montes as estações estão definidas e dão sinais evidentes na natureza disso mesmo. 
Por isso Stormmy talvez me tenha expressado mal mas eu pelo que leio tenho dificuldade em entender em Portugal continental estamos na presença de um clima subtropical mas pode ser que esteja errado por exemplo na Zona de Lisboa temos duas serras que vegetação distinta a serra da Arrábida com uma vegetação tipicamente mediterrânea e a serra de Sintra já com uma vegetação Atlântica dada o grande numero de arvores de folha caduca, que eu saiba a existência em ambas as serras de Palmeiras ou de arvores subtropicais é quase nula isso não significa que não existam. 

Obrigado  

cumprs,


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 18:57)

sim...portugal nao costuma ter amplitudes tao grandes ( excepto no interior centro e norte e em algumas areas sujeitas a inversoes violentas)
portugal tem um clima, de um modo geral e discontanto as dezenas de microclimas, que varia entre o CSA no sul e CSB no norte esses climas sao mesotermicos ( igual a subtropicais) diferindo  na temperatura media do mes mais quente
é de referir que eu nunca encontrei uma divisao microclimatica 100% real de portugal
a minha opiniao sobre o clima de portugal está no topico do clima de portugal
quanto ao que se passa  nessas cidades que referiste é que ao situarem-se nas bordas leste dos continentes e a uma latitude entre os 25 e os 40 norte/sul apanham com as correntes de oeste já "continentalizadas" pela passagem pelo continente dai as grandes amplitudes nas zonas oeste dos continentes como portugal apanhamos com as mesmas correntes de oeste mas acabadas de chegar do mar ou seja incrivelmente amenas
no verao com a escalada dos anticiclones subtropicais para latidudes de 40-45º o efeito das correntes de oeste desaparece ou atenua-se ( nas nossas latitudes) passando o vento a vir do quadrante norte e leste no hemisferio norte e sul -leste no hemisferio sul


----------



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 20:06)

Eu não diria incrivelmente amenas, mas sim incrivelmente equilibradas como sucede na maioria da região do Norte atlântico(por exemplo existe um padrão em Bordeuax como existe em Londres claro que mais para norte e mais para interior mais frio calor faz mas existe um padrão), onde existe um padrão de temperaturas definido ou seja temperaturas superiores a 27 graus normalmente so no verão temperaturas baixas no Inverno, existe um padrão que define uma estação e esse padrão que continuou a não encontrar no sul do Brasil, ou seja, durante uma semana quando estão sujeitos a ventos e frentes frias que vem do Pólo Sul têm temperaturas baixas mas quando esse fenómeno desaparece a temperatura sobe acima dos 25 gruas nos meses de Inverno fenómeno  que continuou a achar que não surge em Portugal mesmo no Interior centro sul norte no Inverno. 
Mas julgo que mais que um constatação isso é uma evidencia pois é por essa razão que eu a beira das estradas portugeusas vejo maças,cereijas,peras,uvas a vender e não vejo Cocos,bananas,maracujás,Mangas a venderem pois são frutas que em Portugal não se dão. 
Se o Norte de Portugal tem um clima subtropical continuou achar um pouco discutível pois talvez seja eu que não esteja informado o suficiente e não saiba bem a definição de clima subtropical, pois ate no verão são frequentes temperaturas abaixo dos 10 graus na zona norte litoral de Portugal. 
Uma coisa sei e acho deveras super interessante as temperaturas mínimas medias ocorridas em todo o Leste europeu durante o verão são altíssimas consideravelmente mais altas que as registadas em Portugal o que também não deixa de ter a sua graça pois quando falamos do Leste europeu associamos sempre a clima frios, mas a realidade é essa o Verão em países como a Roménia, Bulgária,Ucrânia,Moldávia,Rússia é um verão bem subtropical ao contrario do que se passa em Portugal onde as noites por vezes podem ser bem frescas. 

Mas se alguém neste fórum conhecer alguma zona em Portugal continental em que nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro as temperaturas subam alem dos 25 graus apos dias frios e gostaria bastante de saber e já agora se o pudessem provar melhor ainda é um desafio que deixo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 20:34)

portugal nao atinge temps de 25Cº, normalmente, no inverno ( embora a maxima absoluta em jan tenha sido de 26.6Cº em vila real de sto antonio) quanto ao verao  a zona sul é muito quente e as medias mensais vao desde os 22 nos cabos a 28 no interior sendo que lisboa tem uma media de 24 no mes mais quente.
temos 3-4 meses no sul com tmed maior que 20 que sao jun jul ago e spt todos esses meses tem media das maximas maior que 25 e medias das minimas maior que 15 sendo que o algarve chega a ter media de minimas em agosto de 20.
em termos de frutas tropicais tenho aqui no meu bairro pessoas com bananeiras, abacateiros, goiabeiras, anoneiras que frutificam e bem, na expo existem tb umas 3 mangueiras bem viçosas.
como ves há estes e muitos outros factores que permitem considerar o clima portugues como subtropical sendo que a zona onde isso se nota melhor é o algarve e o litoral oestea sul da serra de sintra


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

Rtrinda disse:


> Eu não diria incrivelmente amenas, mas sim incrivelmente equilibradas como sucede na maioria da região do Norte atlântico(por exemplo existe um padrão em Bordeuax como existe em Londres claro que mais para norte e mais para interior mais frio calor faz mas existe um padrão), onde existe um padrão de temperaturas definido ou seja temperaturas superiores a 27 graus normalmente so no verão temperaturas baixas no Inverno, existe um padrão que define uma estação e esse padrão que continuou a não encontrar no sul do Brasil, ou seja, durante uma semana quando estão sujeitos a ventos e frentes frias que vem do Pólo Sul têm temperaturas baixas mas quando esse fenómeno desaparece a temperatura sobe acima dos 25 gruas nos meses de Inverno fenómeno  que continuou a achar que não surge em Portugal mesmo no Interior centro sul norte no Inverno.
> Mas julgo que mais que um constatação isso é uma evidencia pois é por essa razão que eu a beira das estradas portugeusas vejo maças,cereijas,peras,uvas a vender e não vejo Cocos,bananas,maracujás,Mangas a venderem pois são frutas que em Portugal não se dão.
> Se o Norte de Portugal tem um clima subtropical continuou achar um pouco discutível pois talvez seja eu que não esteja informado o suficiente e não saiba bem a definição de clima subtropical, pois ate no verão são frequentes temperaturas abaixo dos 10 graus na zona norte litoral de Portugal.
> Uma coisa sei e acho deveras super interessante as temperaturas mínimas medias ocorridas em todo o Leste europeu durante o verão são altíssimas consideravelmente mais altas que as registadas em Portugal o que também não deixa de ter a sua graça pois quando falamos do Leste europeu associamos sempre a clima frios, mas a realidade é essa o Verão em países como a Roménia, Bulgária,Ucrânia,Moldávia,Rússia é um verão bem subtropical ao contrario do que se passa em Portugal onde as noites por vezes podem ser bem frescas.
> ...



Boas

Antes demais gostaria de saber onde é que existe o conceito de que um clima subtropical tem de ter grandes amplitudes térmicas no inverno?
É que por muito que tenha lido, estudado e viajado, nunca encontrei tal definição...
Mas até lhe posso adiantar que existem locais em Portugal continental que já chegaram aos 25 em Janeiro e até mais ( Alentejo). Sim porque na Madeira claro que isso já aconteceu...


«Mas julgo que mais que um constatação isso é uma evidencia pois é por essa razão que eu a beira das estradas portugeusas vejo maças,cereijas,peras,uvas a vender e não vejo Cocos,bananas,maracujás,Mangas a venderem pois são frutas que em Portugal não se dão.»- Rtinda.

Todas essas frutas tropicais pode encontrar em Portugal continental, com a excepção do coqueiro, que é uma planta recente cá e apenas a vemos na Madeira.
O Algarve produz activamente essas frutas e outras tantas mais. Li um artigo que falava em torno de 100 espécies referente apenas a tropicais!
Quanto às frutas que mais vejo à beira das estradas, depende da época do ano e da região.
No verão, aqui perto vejo é muita melancia, melão, figo, pêssego,etc...
Em Sintra numa feira até via era muitos e bons maracujás.


«Se o Norte de Portugal tem um clima subtropical continuou achar um pouco discutível pois talvez seja eu que não esteja informado o suficiente e não saiba bem a definição de clima subtropical, pois ate no verão são frequentes temperaturas abaixo dos 10 graus na zona norte litoral de Portugal.»- Rtinda.


Vamos lá sistematizar um pouco. Segundo Koppen, Portugal tem vários climas no Norte de Portugal.
Desde temperados marítimos com verões curtos, temperados marítimos normais, climas subtropicas secos com verões pouco quentes, climas subtropicais secos com verões quentes e até climas subáridos!
A definição subtropical, pode-se dividir em Seco e em Húmido.
O Subtropical Húmido, o tal que se encontra também em Curitiba, Atlanta, Xangai, também se encontra na zona ocidental dos Açores ( Corvo e Flores).
Não existe no Norte de Portugal, tanto quanto sei.
Quanto aos locais do Norte de Portugal com mínimas inferiores a 10ºc no verão, decerto existem, mas não serão assim muitos, portanto, isso nem sequer é a norma. Tenho aqui um amigo meu que vive perto de S. Paulo e ele lá já apanhou 14ºc de máxima no verão.
Evidente que não acho isto normal e por isso não vou me basear a partir daí.



«Uma coisa sei e acho deveras super interessante as temperaturas mínimas medias ocorridas em todo o Leste europeu durante o verão são altíssimas consideravelmente mais altas que as registadas em Portugal o que também não deixa de ter a sua graça pois quando falamos do Leste europeu associamos sempre a clima frios, mas a realidade é essa o Verão em países como a Roménia, Bulgária,Ucrânia,Moldávia,Rússia é um verão bem subtropical ao contrario do que se passa em Portugal onde as noites por vezes podem ser bem frescas.»- Rtinda.

Isso são climas continentais. No inverno têm valores muito mais baixos do que cá, plante uma bananeira em Sofia ou em Bucareste e veja no que vai dar.
Eu não estou a dizer que é um clima pior ou melhor do que cá, o que quero dizer, é que tem coisas melhores e outras piores.
Para o conforto térmico humano, a zona mediterrânica, como a de Portugal, tem vantagens. Para um pinheiro nórdico, talvez não seja assim.
Os verões nessas regiões são bem chuvosos e incertos comparados com os de cá. Conheço gente daí e sei do que falo.
Ah e diga-me desses países todos ( excepto a Rússia que é enorme e inclue até zonas quase senão mesmo desérticas), qual é que atinge valores idênticos no verão, comparados com as zonas mais quentes de Portugal?
Nem me vou estender ao resto do ano, porque seria até injusto comparar.


----------



## psm (28 Mai 2009 às 20:50)

Rtrinda Os climas sub-tropicais tem varias definições o de Portugal não é igual ao que se encontra no Brasil na zona SE e são 2 climas subtropicais distintos.


----------



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 21:04)

Bem ok continuou a não ver nenhuma prova de que em Portugal existem temperaturas superiores a 25 graus durante os meses de Inverno nomeadamente os mais frios Dezembro e Janeiro, se voces quiserem eu demonstro de forma comprovada dias com temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 10 graus positivos em Portugal durante os meses de Verão e secalhar tinham uma triste surpresa pois não é assim tão raro como se pensa, principalmente em Agosto. 
A única coisa que eu vejo é argumentos do género, ouvi dizer que fazia, existem zonas remotas do Alentejo e do Algarve que faz mas dados factos e argumentos nada….. 
Mas ok fico convencido que afinal Portugal tem um clima Subtropical eu agora na minha região da Penisula de Setúbal vou passear os meus cães não a um Pinhal mas a uma Floresta Subtropical de Palmeiras e já agora em vez de tirar umas maças e umas peras dos Pomares vou subir um conqueiro ou uma mangueira para comer coucos e mangas. 
Por amor da santa… devemos escrever um Novo Tópico Portugal um pais Subtropical a Força….. 
Nota:
 sempre falei de Portugal continental e não das ilhas e quando referia aos climas subtropicais referia a ausência de estação do ano nomeadamente do Inverno na região sul do Brasil . 
Mas como eu não percebo nada disto e depois de ler alguns depoimentos deste site fiquei confuso pois a certa altura julguei que afinal Portugal tem um clima subtropical e que o sul do Brasil tem um clima temperado nesse seguimento fui-me informar e deparei com factos e não com opiniões.
Sintra subtropical(lol) peço desculpa Stormmy mas não deveremos estar a falar da mesma região, pois Sintra tem já um clima muito próximo do clima Atlântico volto a frisar a vegetação assim o comprova . 

Volto a afirmar o meu desafio:

1ºTemperaturas em Portugal superiores a 25 graus durante o Inverno?????Já falo a titulo excepcional não como regra

2ºMedias das temperaturas mínimas na região de Sintra durante o Verão superiores a 20 graus??????
~
Bem vou apanhar umas mangas, e umas bananas ao pomar subtropical típico de Setúbal inté…..

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 21:06)

psm disse:


> Rtrinda Os climas sub-tropicais tem varias definições o de Portugal não é igua ao que se encontra no Brasil ou no Sahel são 3 climas subtropicais distintos.



Mas afinal Portugal tem um clima do Tipo Subtropical ou Temperado???? com  a execepção das ilhas é claro eu não concordo nada mas ok


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

pelos vistos estamos a ter uma conversa de surdos
eu digo uma coisa e tu, retrinda , dizes outra
claro que sintra tem um clima com alguma influencia maritima tal como a vertente oeste e sudoeste da serra de monchique e eu disse que algumas zonas do algarve teem medias de minimas de 20 ou mais no verao e nao sintra!
lisboa e setubal teem uma media da tmin em agosto de 18...
quanto a valores minimos de 10 no verao isso é praticamente impossivel no litoral sendo que pode acontecer em areas com inversoes termicas grandes e zonas montanhosas
outra coisa tu por acaso sabes que em sintra tens condiçoes extraordinarias para inumeras especies de palmeiras tropicais...


----------



## Rtrinda (28 Mai 2009 às 21:27)

belem disse:


> Boas
> 
> Antes demais gostaria de saber onde é que existe o conceito de que um clima subtropical tem de ter grandes amplitudes térmicas no inverno?
> É que por muito que tenha lido, estudado e viajado, nunca encontrei tal definição...
> ...




Uma coisa que ja reparei em si Belem os seus argumentos são muito do genero li um artigo, tenho um amigo que me disse, no alentejo em zonas remotas atinge-se, enfim por ai fora.... 
Mas factos onde estão??????????
Diga-me la em que zona de PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL temos mangueiras,Palmeiras,Bananeiras, por ai fora de uma forma enfim natural como temos por exemplo Oliveiras,Pinheiros ou Vinhas..... ?????

Voce já olhou com cuidado para as temperaturas da Romenia no Verão?????
ja comparou por exemplo com cidades genero Porto, Viana do Castelo,Aveiro ou mesmo Lisboa?????

VEJA BELEM TALVEZ NÃO SEJA MUITO AGRADAVEL TEMPERATURAS EM BUCARESTE AGOSTO DE 2008 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Bucuresti_Imh/08-2008/154200.htm

COMPARE COM AS TEMPERATURAS DO VERÃO DE AGOSTO DE 2008 EM LISBOA VAI TER UMA SUPRESA CONCERTEZA MAS DOU-LHE O LINK TAMBEM 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/08-2008/85790.htm

CONCLUSÕES:
LISBOA TEMPERATURA MEDIA NO MES DE AGOSTO DE 2008- 21 GRAUS 
BUCARESTE TEMEPRATURA MEDIA NO MES DE AGOSTO DE 2008-24 GRAUS

JÁ PARA NÃO FALAR DE CIDADES BEM MAIS FRESCAS COMO O PORTO OU VIANA DO CASTELO 

NOTA: COM ISTO NÃO DIGO NEM AFIRMO QUE OS CLIMAS DO LESTE DA EUROPA SÃO MAIS QUENTES QUE OS PROTUGUESES TEM UM VERÃO QUENTE LA ISSO TÊM COM CARACTERISTICAS NO VERÃO SUBTROPICAIS.

Informa-se então carissimo Belem o clima não é aquilo que nos queremos que seja é aquilo que é.... 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Rtrinda disse:


> Uma coisa que ja reparei em si Belem os seus argumentos são muito do genero li um artigo, tenho um amigo que me disse, no alentejo em zonas remotas atinge-se, enfim por ai fora....
> Mas factos onde estão??????????
> Diga-me la em que zona de PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL temos mangueiras,Palmeiras,Bananeiras, por ai fora de uma forma enfim natural como temos por exemplo Oliveiras,Pinheiros ou Vinhas..... ?????
> 
> ...



Olha os graficos das medias de 30 anos para a tmax e tmnin mensal para as duas cidades e atinje as tuas conclusoes





quanto ás frutas tropicais elas nao crescem espontaneamente mas crescem sem qualquer intrevençao humana ( a nao ser a rega) e isso é que interessa.
as palmeiras como a tamareira, a palmeira das vassouras e a palmeira das canarias entre outras dao-se bem e sao sub espontaneas em muitas zonas do pais tal como os agaves


----------



## psm (28 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

Portugal tem um clima subtropical com verão seco e inverno chuvoso, o que faz com que Portugal tenha este tipo de classificação climatica, e que só existe em 4% do globo terrestre com a pequena exepção do NO de Portugal e as montanhas, mas que se pode classificar na mesma pois eles têm em média 2 meses secos no verão.
 A explicação é a  seguinte no verão as altas pressões se deslocam para norte, e ao se deslocarem nesse sentido iram se posicionar a No da PI ou melhor em cima nos açores e que se vai estender pelo mediterraneo e que nesse  seu movimento de circulação os  ventos de leste irão trazer AR TROPICAL CONTINENTAL SECO DO NORTE DE AFRICA, é dai a explicação do tropical, e é essa razão que se dá a treminologia de subtropical ao clima mediterraneo.


Há aqui muita gente que se está a esquecer quais são as massas de ar que existem e o porquê delas existirem.


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Rtrinda, não estou de acordo contigo de que o sul e mesmo outras regiões do Brasil não tenham inverno. Mesmo não havendo uma constância de baixas temperaturas, o certo é que as médias de inverno são consideravelmente inferiores às de verão, o suficiente para haver uma clara distinção. Porto Alegre varia entre 14ºC no mês mais frio e os 25ºC no mês mais quente, uma amplitude térmica semelhante à de Lisboa e Porto. Atinge temperaturas superiores a 30ºC no inverno com alguma frequência, mas também tem uma temperatura mínima extrema inferior à de Lisboa por exemplo. As amplitudes que eles têm durante o inverno são normais para a latitude em que se encontram, estão sob acção de massas de ar de origem tropical e polar. Não podemos definir o inverno deles apenas com base no nosso senão que diriam os finlandeses ou os russos do nosso inverno.



> Quanto aos locais do Norte de Portugal com mínimas inferiores a 10ºc no verão, decerto existem, mas não serão assim muitos, portanto, isso nem sequer é a norma. Tenho aqui um amigo meu que vive perto de S. Paulo e ele lá já apanhou 14ºc de máxima no verão.



Isso é extremamente duvidoso. 14ºC seria uma mínima bastante baixa para São Paulo no verão. Só se for em Campos de Jordão que está a mais de 1600 m, e mesmo aí duvido.

O que não é norma é passar de 20ºC em Janeiro no continente, seja em que local for, chegar aos 25ºC então é algo extremamente raro. É muitíssimo mais frequente ter mínimas abaixo de 10ºC no verão, diria até que é algo habitual e normal. Só Bragança, que não é nem de perto dos locais mais frescos do país durante o verão, teve 28 dias com mínima abaixo de 10ºC no verão passado, incluindo uma mínima de 5,8ºC em Julho. Nos arredores deve ter geado. E em Julho de 2007 Lamas de Mouro teve uma mínima de 1,5ºC no dia 18, com uma média das mínimas para esse mês de 8,6ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

«Uma coisa que ja reparei em si Belem os seus argumentos são muito do genero li um artigo, tenho um amigo que me disse, no alentejo em zonas remotas atinge-se, enfim por ai fora.... 
Mas factos onde estão??????????»- Rtinda.

Caro Rtinda

Você desde o seu primeiro post, foi só para dizer mal de Portugal.
Podia apenas referir a sua opinião de forma mais suave e imparcial, mas desde aí foi sempre a atacar... Podia até estar informado sobre o que diz, mas tem dito coisas muito estranhas. Você insiste muito em comparar países e os seus climas e parece-me uma atitude algo insensata. O Homem é que criou as fronteiras, lembre-se disso. A natureza não as conhece nem reconhece.
Em relação ao Alentejo, não preciso de opiniões de amigos, pois costumo de lá ir fazer trabalho de campo e tenho lá um terreno.
As zonas mais quentes do Alentejo, estão apresentadas num trabalho pela Instituição competente nº1, que é o INM e foi nesse trabalho que me baseei para falar de dados concretos e não de opiniões de outros.




«Diga-me la em que zona de PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL temos mangueiras,Palmeiras,Bananeiras, por ai fora de uma forma enfim natural como temos por exemplo Oliveiras,Pinheiros ou Vinhas..... ?????»- Rtinda.

Ninguém aqui falou nisso. Você disse simplesmente que em Portugal continental, não se viam as frutas tropicais que mencionou à venda na rua como as que retratou e eu disse que o Algarve as produz e até muito mais que as que mencionou. Quer melhor? Quanto a vê-las na rua, pelo menos maracujás já os vi em Sintra e se quiser saber mesmo onde estão os outros contacto os produtores ou vou a uma feira agrícola local.
Perto de Silves, as mangueiras dão mangas tão grandes, que até tem que se por suportes de madeira para que os ramos não se partam com o seu peso.



«Voce já olhou com cuidado para as temperaturas da Romenia no Verão?????
ja comparou por exemplo com cidades genero Porto, Viana do Castelo,Aveiro ou mesmo Lisboa?????»- Rtinda.


Você seleccionou cuidadosamente as cidades portuguesas mais frescas, mas isso não me diz nada. Eu fui muito concreto: diga-me lá que locais nesse país ( que gosto muito até e tenho um amigo de lá) atingem os mesmos valores que as zonas mais quentes de Portugal?



«VEJA BELEM TALVEZ NÃO SEJA MUITO AGRADAVEL TEMPERATURAS EM BUCARESTE AGOSTO DE 2008 

«http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Bucuresti_Imh/08-2008/154200.htm

COMPARE COM AS TEMPERATURAS DO VERÃO DE AGOSTO DE 2008 EM LISBOA VAI TER UMA SUPRESA CONCERTEZA MAS DOU-LHE O LINK TAMBEM 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/08-2008/85790.htm»- Rtinda.



A diferença não é comparável sequer, à que é  registada no inverno.
Mas até lhe digo, para ter os valores de verão de Bucareste, basta-me andar uns poucos kms para o interior quase sem sair da mesma região  e temos os mesmos verões mas com invernos bem mais quentes...
Até calha bem porque moro quase ao lado do Jardim Ultramarino Tropical de Lisboa, em que numerosas plantas tropicais são cultivadas ao ar livre.
Garanto-lhe que vivo bem e humildemente com o que tenho.



«CONCLUSÕES:
LISBOA TEMPERATURA MEDIA NO MES DE AGOSTO DE 2008- 21 GRAUS 
BUCARESTE TEMEPRATURA MEDIA NO MES DE AGOSTO DE 2008-24 GRAUS»- Rtinda.

Lisboa 21 graus, para 1 mês, climaticamente representa o quê? A média dos 2 meses mais quentes, em períodos de 20 ou 30 anos, não será  um pouco mais de 22ºc?




«JÁ PARA NÃO FALAR DE CIDADES BEM MAIS FRESCAS COMO O PORTO OU VIANA DO CASTELO 
NOTA: COM ISTO NÃO DIGO NEM AFIRMO QUE OS CLIMAS DO LESTE DA EUROPA SÃO MAIS QUENTES QUE OS PROTUGUESES TEM UM VERÃO QUENTE LA ISSO TÊM COM CARACTERISTICAS NO VERÃO SUBTROPICAIS.»- Rtinda.


Você basicamente está-me só a dar razão. Veio aqui comparar alguns dos locais mais frescos de Portugal no verão ( Lisboa, Porto, Viana do Castelo) com uma das capitais mais quentes no verão da Europa.
O que lhe pedi foi para seguir os mesmos conceitos que tem usado com outros países com Portugal. Compare os pontos mais quentes desses países do Leste com os de Portugal.



«Informa-se então carissimo Belem o clima não é aquilo que nos queremos que seja é aquilo que é....»- Rtinda.

O que eu dispensava mesmo era arrogância da sua parte. Após confusões tão grandes que tem dado por aqui, talvez fosse a altura de ler mais antes e depois então postar. Eu andei algum tempo por este forum como visitante, li bastante e só depois é que decidi postar. Aconselho-o a fazer o mesmo que eu, mas da sua vida quem sabe é você.


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 23:15)

psm disse:


> Portugal tem um clima subtropical com verão seco e inverno chuvoso, o que faz com que Portugal tenha este tipo de classificação climatica, e que só existe em 4% do globo terrestre com a pequena exepção do NO de Portugal e as montanhas, mas que se pode classificar na mesma pois eles têm em média 2 meses secos no verão.
> A explicação é a  seguinte no verão as altas pressões se deslocam para norte, e ao se deslocarem nesse sentido iram se posicionar a No da PI ou melhor em cima nos açores e que se vai estender pelo mediterraneo e que nesse  seu movimento de circulação os  ventos de leste irão trazer AR TROPICAL CONTINENTAL SECO DO NORTE DE AFRICA, é dai a explicação do tropical, e é essa razão que se dá a treminologia de subtropical ao clima mediterraneo.
> 
> 
> Há aqui muita gente que se está a esquecer quais são as massas de ar que existem e o porquê delas existirem.



No Norte de Portugal existem regiões sem meses secos no verão.
Mesmo nos 2 meses mais quentes do ano.
Exemplos: Serra do Gerês.


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Rtrinda disse:


> Volto a afirmar o meu desafio:
> 
> 1ºTemperaturas em Portugal superiores a 25 graus durante o Inverno?????Já falo a titulo excepcional não como regra



Já que insiste tanto nesses 25ºc no inverno que pouco ou nada significam para estes debates, aqui tem:







E tendo em conta que nem é das regiões mais quentes do Alentejo mencionadas pelo IM, tire as ilacções que quiser.


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 23:37)

«Isso é extremamente duvidoso. 14ºC seria uma mínima bastante baixa para São Paulo no verão. Só se for em Campos de Jordão que está a mais de 1600 m, e mesmo aí duvido.»- Fil.

Não disse que era em S. Paulo, disse que era perto.
E sim é uma zona montanhosa.
Quanto ao ser duvidoso é uma questão de você esclarecer com o meu amigo brasileiro que é Engº Agrónomo. Se quiser o contacto dele, envie PM.

«O que não é norma é passar de 20ºC em Janeiro no continente, seja em que local for, chegar aos 25ºC então é algo extremamente raro. É muitíssimo mais frequente ter mínimas abaixo de 10ºC no verão, diria até que é algo habitual e normal. Só Bragança, que não é nem de perto dos locais mais frescos do país durante o verão, teve 28 dias com mínima abaixo de 10ºC no verão passado, incluindo uma mínima de 5,8ºC em Julho. Nos arredores deve ter geado. E em Julho de 2007 Lamas de Mouro teve uma mínima de 1,5ºC no dia 18, com uma média das mínimas para esse mês de 8,6ºC.»-Fil.

Sim de facto, só em zonas restritas do Norte do país e pouco mais, temos valores assim tão baixos de mínima no Verão.


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

No Inverno, as regiões subtropicais do lado oriental dos continentes apresentam uma maior variabilidade que as regiões mediterrâneas. 
Isso é bem patente nos gráficos da temperatura máxima diária.


----------



## Fil (29 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

Acontece que não é apenas em zonas restritas do Norte, mas sim um pouco por todo o norte e centro do país que se verificam temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 10ºC, e dependendo da zona, com maior ou menor frequência. Por exemplo em Viseu foram 14 dias no ano passado.



> Não disse que era em S. Paulo, disse que era perto.
> E sim é uma zona montanhosa.
> Quanto ao ser duvidoso é uma questão de você esclarecer com o meu amigo brasileiro que é Engº Agrónomo. Se quiser o contacto dele, envie PM.



A maneira como o disseste é o mesmo como se eu falasse de temperaturas máximas de 14ºC perto de Lisboa, mas referindo-me à Serra da Estrela. Campos do Jordão está a quase a 1700 m e relativamente perto do mar. Também aqui tive uma máxima de 14ºC em Agosto de 2006, mas que de frequente não tem absolutamente nada.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

Dan:
Sim e mesmo tendo em conta as diferenças grandes de latitude, que são apresentadas entre essas 2 estações.
O clima subtropical seco  das fachadas ocidentais varia menos.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 00:11)

«Acontece que não é apenas em zonas restritas do Norte, mas sim um pouco por todo o norte e centro do país que se verificam temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 10ºC, e dependendo da zona, com maior ou menor frequência. Por exemplo em Viseu foram 14 dias no ano passado.»- Fil.

Eu referia-me a médias.



«A maneira como o disseste é o mesmo como se eu falasse de temperaturas máximas de 14ºC perto de Lisboa, mas referindo-me à Serra da Estrela. Campos do Jordão está a quase a 1700 m e relativamente perto do mar. Também aqui tive uma máxima de 14ºC em Agosto de 2006, mas que de frequente não tem absolutamente nada.»- Fil.

O que acontece é que a Serra da Estrela está longe de Lisboa, enquanto muitas serranias se encontram perto de S. Paulo.
E há também outra coisa que é o Estado de S. Paulo e não envolve apenas a cidade de S. Paulo.
Sim, não é frequente e o exemplo que dei foi mesmo para exemplificar isso.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 01:05)

belem disse:


> «Uma coisa que ja reparei em si Belem os seus argumentos são muito do genero li um artigo, tenho um amigo que me disse, no alentejo em zonas remotas atinge-se, enfim por ai fora....
> Mas factos onde estão??????????»- Rtinda.
> 
> Caro Rtinda
> ...





Belém não queria aqui ofender susceptibilidades existe uma destrinça entre senso comum e ciência e eu como lhe disse não sou um catedrático em meteorologia nem tenho pretensões a isso, sou apenas um mero curioso interessado que adoro a natureza e mais adoro Portugal pois é o meu pais e julgo que tem uma diversidade climática uma flora uma fauna únicas tendo em conta o pequeno território que tem, comparando com o Brasil Portugal a nível de território é mais pequeno que o mais pequeno estado do Brasil uma viagem de Recife a São Paulo são 5 horas vou mais que de Lisboa a Moscovo Portugal tem 10 milhões de habitantes o Brasil tem 170 milhões, logo é natural que o Brasil tenha mais de tudo. 
Apenas quero deixar bem claro que por ser um mero  interessado género treinador de bancada da meteorologia não concordo por vezes com algumas teses ou teorias cientificas metrológicas por exemplo tenho duvidas que o aquecimento global seja provocado pela mão do homem e que não seja também ciclos climáticos que sempre existirem em todas as eras e séculos, já que poderemos falar de depoimentos a minha Bisavó era Ribatejana de gema residia na zona de Alcanena e ela refere-se que quando era nova nevava com frequência nessa região claro que é normal e a ciência os dados comprovam isso pois na 1ª metade do século XX entre 1930-150 nevou por 5 vezes na região de Lisboa e os Invernos eram bem mais longos e rigorosos. 
Da mesma forma que não discordo da relação directa entre homem e aquecimento global por intuição também discordo com algumas Teses de definição climática que se fazem em Portugal .
Relativo ao clima Subtropcial de facto passo a explicar tenho conhecimento que o clima mediterrâneo é um clima subtropical classificado como tal pois tem mais de 8 meses com temperaturas medias superiores a 10 graus e tem verões secos quentes e Invernos húmidos. 
Para ser mais correcto a diferença e julgo ai ter sido mal interpretado ou então ter explicado mal, é entre clima temperado mediterrâneo e o clima subtropical húmido da região do sul do Brasil e o facto de no clima temperado mediterrâneo apesar de em tese ser um clima subtropical não deixo de discordar num ponto pois considero que em Portugal existem as 4 estações do ano bem definidas ao contrario do que acontece com o clima subtropical húmido do Golf da Florida ou do Sul do Brasil e ai discordo bastante da definição de clima subtropical para clima mediterrâneo pois considero que em Portugal continental excepto talvez a zona este do Algarve zona de Vila Real de S.Antonio as estações do ano estão definidas e bem definidas e não existem as alterações climáticas bruscas que surgem nos climas subtropicais húmidos. 
Com isto não digo que não haja frio e muito frio por exemplo na Florida ou no Sul do Brasil pois existe não existe é um Inverno regular e equilibrado como existe na minha opinião no território português continental, claro que o Inverno português na globalidade é mais ameno e mais suave que por exemplo no Norte de França, mas não deixe de existir 3 meses em que as temperaturas tendem a ser mais baixas e julgo e comprovo isso o mesmo não se sucede no sul do Brasil onde como já constatei temos uma semana de frio com temperaturas perto dos zero graus e na semana logo a seguir temos temperaturas perto dos 30 graus. 
 Quanto as frutas caríssimo Belém julgo que ai o debate e no mínimo pouco elevado, pois todos nos sabemos que Portugal é conhecido pelo seu belo vinho e pelo seu excelente azeite e não por maracujás ou mangas e que temos muitas boas explorações de cereja(região do Fundão) pomares de maças (Zona Oeste) e que o próprio Algarve é mais famoso pelos Laranjais que propriamente pelas Tâmaras com isto não quero dizer que não hajam espécies florestais tropicais em território português o que não é predominantemente suficientes para ser uma característica nacional. 
E Belém eu adoro Portugal essa parte tocou pois nunca falo mal de Portugal isso não significa que não veja a realidade e os defeitos de o meu pais. 
Relativo as fronteiras pois bem elas na natureza não existem também não me esta a dar grande novidade prova disso mesmo é a zona norte do Geres e do rio Minho são fronteiras feitas pelos Homens que ate contrariam a própria natureza.

Nota:Se reparem o titulo do meu Post é afinal não existe Inverno no Brasil, e isso que eu quero dizer o sul do Brasil tem um clima subtropical húmido, em que a estação do Inverno tal e qual conhecemos, não existe nessa zona do globo pois numa semana temos temperaturas perto dos zero graus e noutra temos temperaturas perto dos 30 graus, julgo no meu entender que não estamos na presença de uma estação do ano propriamente definida e era essa distinção que procurei partilhar aqui pois acho no mínimo interessante. 


Cumprs,


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 02:08)

Você seleccionou cuidadosamente as cidades portuguesas mais frescas, mas isso não me diz nada. Eu fui muito concreto: diga-me lá que locais nesse país ( que gosto muito até e tenho um amigo de lá) atingem os mesmos valores que as zonas mais quentes de Portugal?



Bem Belém com todo o respeito você não deveria ter-se metido comigo ehehehehehe brincadeira, mas já tenho uma resposta que de facto julgo que lhe vai surpreender. 
Belém como você me indicou fui ver os dados referentes as temepraturas ocorridas na capital de destrito mais quente de Portugal continental refiro-me a Beja no mês de Agosto do ultimo ano e comparei com a cidade de Bucareste e deixo aqui os links para poder verificar também estamos a falar de uma cidade do Leste europeu certo??? E estamso a falar da cidade de Beja das cidades mais quentes da penisula ibérica certo’????
Ate aqui tudo bem eu deixo-lhe os dados para você comprovar por os seus próprios olhos. 

1ºCidade de Beja- Agosto de 2008

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/08-2008/85620.htm

Temperatura Media do Ar: 22,9 graus 

2ºCidade de Bucareste Agosto de 2008 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Bucuresti_Otopeni/08-2008/154210.htm

Temperatura media do ar: 24,9 graus 

Conclusão:

Caríssimo Belém devo-lhe informar que mesmo assim a temepratura media do ar ocorrida no mês mais quente do Hemisfério Norte é mais alta na cidade de Bucareste comparativamente com a cidade de Beja das cidades mais quentes da Penisula Ibérica.

Poderia comparar mais cidades portuguesas com cidades do leste da Europa em diferentes anos mas digo-lhe que a nível geral as diferenças não iriam ser nada acentuadas o que também não deixa de ser no mínimo interessante julgo que lhe respondi a sua questão, também lhe informo Belém que eu sei que 80% do território Russo encontra-se na Ásia, quando me referia a Rússia referia-me a Europa de Leste ok. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 02:19)

stormy disse:


> pelos vistos estamos a ter uma conversa de surdos
> eu digo uma coisa e tu, retrinda , dizes outra
> claro que sintra tem um clima com alguma influencia maritima tal como a vertente oeste e sudoeste da serra de monchique e eu disse que algumas zonas do algarve teem medias de minimas de 20 ou mais no verao e nao sintra!
> lisboa e setubal teem uma media da tmin em agosto de 18...
> ...




Sim tens razão Stormy  nãoo li com atenção devida os teus posts e de facto concordo totalmente com eles e ajudam-me a entender melhor estas especificidades climaticas, julgo que sim a Serra de Sintra tem boas condições para existencia de plantas tropicais tem indices de humidade elevados, muitas sombras, temperaturas não muito extremadas, claro que se plantarem uma arvore tropical em Sintra ela ate encontre as condições necessarias de subrevivencia e consiga se aguentar. 
O que eu quis dizer Stormy é que a vegetação do tipico tropical não é recorrente ou comum em Sintra pelo menos em quantidade o que não sgnifica que não exista, e o que quis dizer foi basicamente isto são mais os pontos que aproximam Sintra a um clima temperado Maritimo, Verões não excessivamente quentes, alguma percipatação durante o Verão, Percipitação anual igual ou superior a 900 mm ano, Invernos, Outunos, Primaveras por norma chuvosas com temperaturas frescas do que com um clima subtropical humido como acontece já na região da Madeira, ou mesmo Mediterraneo pelas razões atras mencionadas. 
Mas la está a diversidade climatica em Portugal se deslocarmos 50kms a Sul de Sintra encontramos uma serra com a mesma altitude de Sintra 500 metros, a Serra da Arrabida já com uma vegetação e na minha opinião com um clima já marcadamente subtropical seco do tipo Mediterraneo com temperaturas entre Maio e Outubro elevadas com pouca percipitação e com valroes de pericipatação anual baixos inferiores a 700 mm anuais e so viajamos 50 kms.
Cumprimentos


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 04:34)

«Belém não queria aqui ofender susceptibilidades existe uma destrinça entre senso comum e ciência e eu como lhe disse não sou um catedrático em meteorologia nem tenho pretensões a isso, sou apenas um mero curioso interessado que adoro a natureza e mais adoro Portugal pois é o meu pais e julgo que tem uma diversidade climática uma flora uma fauna únicas tendo em conta o pequeno território que tem.»-Rtinda.

Penso que não falta gente aqui que goste do seu país  no forum, independentemente de seja quem for. Eu decerto não serei excepção também. 




«Para ser mais correcto a diferença e julgo ai ter sido mal interpretado ou então ter explicado mal, é entre clima temperado mediterrâneo e o clima subtropical húmido da região do sul do Brasil e o facto de no clima temperado mediterrâneo apesar de em tese ser um clima subtropical não deixo de discordar num ponto pois considero que em Portugal existem as 4 estações do ano bem definidas ao contrario do que acontece com o clima subtropical húmido do Golf da Florida ou do Sul do Brasil e ai discordo bastante da definição de clima subtropical para clima mediterrâneo pois considero que em Portugal continental excepto talvez a zona este do Algarve zona de Vila Real de S.Antonio as estações do ano estão definidas e bem definidas e não existem as alterações climáticas bruscas que surgem nos climas subtropicais húmidos.»- Rtinda.

Ter as 4 estações bem definidas não é sinónimo de não ser subtropical.
E novamente, não entendo porque compara climas subtropicais secos com húmidos.
Como já foi explicado até apresentado com gráficos, nos secos, típicos das fachadas ocidentais dos continentes, as variações são menores do que nos subtropicais húmidos das fachadas opostas dos continentes ( orientais).
Não é preciso ser um académico para saber isto.



«Com isto não digo que não haja frio e muito frio por exemplo na Florida ou no Sul do Brasil pois existe não existe é um Inverno regular e equilibrado como existe na minha opinião no território português continental, claro que o Inverno português na globalidade é mais ameno e mais suave que por exemplo no Norte de França, mas não deixe de existir 3 meses em que as temperaturas tendem a ser mais baixas e julgo e comprovo isso o mesmo não se sucede no sul do Brasil onde como já constatei temos uma semana de frio com temperaturas perto dos zero graus e na semana logo a seguir temos temperaturas perto dos 30 graus.»- Rtinda.

Novamente e como já disse, tal não invalida, que apesar dos diferentes níveis de variações, hajam climas subtropicais secos na Bacia do Mediterrâneo e nas fachadas ocidentais dos continentes.
Eu pessoalmente prefiro chamar de clima mediterrânico ao clima subtropical seco. Nem uso a palavra temperado nem subtropical, apenas mediterrânico.
Mas acima da minha opinião, respeito a de quem dedica a sua vida a isso e até reconheço alguma razão a Koppen neste aspecto.


 «Quanto as frutas caríssimo Belém julgo que ai o debate e no mínimo pouco elevado, pois todos nos sabemos que Portugal é conhecido pelo seu belo vinho e pelo seu excelente azeite e não por maracujás ou mangas e que temos muitas boas explorações de cereja(região do Fundão) pomares de maças (Zona Oeste) e que o próprio Algarve é mais famoso pelos Laranjais que propriamente pelas Tâmaras com isto não quero dizer que não hajam espécies florestais tropicais em território português o que não é predominantemente suficientes para ser uma característica nacional.»- Rtinda.

Mas aqui alguém disse que as frutas tropicais têm a mesma expressão que as mediterrânicas, em Portugal continental?
Você basicamente disse que não via frutas tropicais à venda na rua e eu dei-lhe exemplos concretos do contrário.
Inclusivamente eu mesmo já comi abacates, bananas e maracujás do meu jardim. A cana de açucar fica enorme. Sou um pouco indiferente a estereótipos. As coisas a meu ver, ou vingam ou não.
E no Algarve, têm sabido encontrar excelentes alternativas económicas, à alfarroba, à laranja e à azeitona. A laranja por exemplo é a desgraça que todos sabemos: é deitada ao lixo ou oferecida na rua pelo agricultores, embora seja de excelente qualidade.
Felizmente alguma lá é escoada. Já os frutos tropicais são consumidos rapidamente.


«E Belém eu adoro Portugal essa parte tocou pois nunca falo mal de Portugal isso não significa que não veja a realidade e os defeitos de o meu pais. 
Relativo as fronteiras pois bem elas na natureza não existem também não me esta a dar grande novidade prova disso mesmo é a zona norte do Geres e do rio Minho são fronteiras feitas pelos Homens que ate contrariam a própria natureza.»- Rtinda.

Você continuamente ignora exemplos pedidos, não usa os mesmos critérios de avaliação para diferentes países, esquece-se de exemplos concretos que já foram dados e parece que tudo lá fora é que é bom.
Eu sou uma pessoa relativamente viajada e há coisas melhores e piores em Portugal, que em outros países. Mas criteriosamente, não sou exclusivista.
Quando me dão exemplos concretos e abundantes, tenho-os em conta.



«Nota:Se reparem o titulo do meu Post é afinal não existe Inverno no Brasil, e isso que eu quero dizer o sul do Brasil tem um clima subtropical húmido, em que a estação do Inverno tal e qual conhecemos, não existe nessa zona do globo pois numa semana temos temperaturas perto dos zero graus e noutra temos temperaturas perto dos 30 graus, julgo no meu entender que não estamos na presença de uma estação do ano propriamente definida e era essa distinção que procurei partilhar aqui pois acho no mínimo interessante.»- Rtinda.

É uma característica de zonas continentais da fachada oriental de clima subtropical húmido.
O Rtinda, também deveria achar interessante, os debates que já vi, em que se discutem sobre certos zonas incluídas nesse clima, que já têm características bem próximas de um clima temperado continental. A meu ver abaixo de zero em média no mês mais frio do ano, nunca deveria ser considerado subtropical húmido mas antes temperado continental.
Este foi e tem sido o único assunto, discutido sobre esse clima, que tenha visto.
Não estou a falar do Sul do Brasil ,mas de alguns locais da Europa, USA e China.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 04:52)

«Bem Belém com todo o respeito você não deveria ter-se metido comigo ehehehehehe brincadeira, mas já tenho uma resposta que de facto julgo que lhe vai surpreender.»- Rtinda.

Já estou todo cheio de medo  (jk).


«Belém como você me indicou fui ver os dados referentes as temepraturas ocorridas na capital de destrito mais quente de Portugal continental refiro-me a Beja no mês de Agosto do ultimo ano e comparei com a cidade de Bucareste e deixo aqui os links para poder verificar também estamos a falar de uma cidade do Leste europeu certo??? E estamso a falar da cidade de Beja das cidades mais quentes da penisula ibérica certo’????»- Rtinda.

Você basicamente tentou fitar-me para  ver se não o topava.
Eu continuo à espera que me dê exemplos de zonas mais quentes nesses países que tanto fala do que os locais mais quentes de Portugal ( se quiser dou-lhe algumas referências).


«Ate aqui tudo bem eu deixo-lhe os dados para você comprovar por os seus próprios olhos. 

1ºCidade de Beja- Agosto de 2008

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/08-2008/85620.htm

Temperatura Media do Ar: 22,9 graus 

2ºCidade de Bucareste Agosto de 2008 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Bucuresti_Otopeni/08-2008/154210.htm

Temperatura media do ar: 24,9 graus 

Conclusão:»- Rtinda.

A conclusão é que você continua a querer comparar zonas diferentes das que lhe foram pedidas e ainda por cima baseando-se em apenas um mês de um determinado ano.
Beja tem uma norma climatológica de 24 para o mês mais quente, sensivelmente o mesmo que Bucareste. Lá porque em 2008 tenha estado menos, não quer dizer nada. Eu estou a referir-me a dados com muitos anos de base.
E já lhe dei um exemplo com um gráfico  sobre um local, que embora não seja das regiões mais quentes referidas pelo IM, ultrapassa facilmente o de Beja e o de Bucareste, em Portugal.


«Caríssimo Belém devo-lhe informar que mesmo assim a temepratura media do ar ocorrida no mês mais quente do Hemisfério Norte é mais alta na cidade de Bucareste comparativamente com a cidade de Beja das cidades mais quentes da Penisula Ibérica.»- Rtinda.

Beja ao contrário que pensa, não é das mais quentes da P. Ibérica.
Aliás até relativamente perto de Beja, há locais bem mais quentes.



«Poderia comparar mais cidades portuguesas com cidades do leste da Europa em diferentes anos mas digo-lhe que a nível geral as diferenças não iriam ser nada acentuadas o que também não deixa de ser no mínimo interessante»- Rtinda.

Interessante sobre que aspecto?
Os climas são bem diferentes e essa semelhança é muito residual.
Até porque os verões no Leste, são por norma muito mais chuvosos do que em Portugal.

 «julgo que lhe respondi a sua questão, também lhe informo Belém que eu sei que 80% do território Russo encontra-se na Ásia, quando me referia a Rússia referia-me a Europa de Leste ok.»- Rtinda.

Não, ainda tenho muitas dúvidas.
A Russia europeia, vai até ao Cáspio e aí é praticamente desértica e muito extremada.


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

evoluçao da temperatura nas ultimas 52 semanas:


----------



## frederico (29 Mai 2009 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

no Algarve é tradição há muitas décadas a cultura da bananeira e da nespereira, embora estas culturas não sejam feitas de forma intensiva como acontece no sul de Espanha. É também tradição há vários séculos a cultura da palmeira junto das casas das quintas agrícolas como símbolo de riqueza. Quanto à cultura da manga ou da anona é mais recente. E a vinha, a oliveira ou o pinheir-bravo não são endémicos do sul do país mas foram introduzidos, tais como as espécies tropicais. 

Resta referir que tal como o Norte do país o Algarve possui uma grande diversidade climática: o nordeste algarvio e o vale do Guadiana partilham semelhanças como o interior alentejano, a serra de Mochique e o litoral oeste têm pluvisidades mais elevadas, sagres é mais árido e com reduzidas amplitudes térmicas, e o litoral e barrocal do sotavento apresentam invernos mais quentes que qualquer outra região do país, uma estação seca comprida e outonos ocasionalmente muito chuvosos.


PS: Beja até nem é das regiões mais quentes do país, fruto da sua altitude moderada. Orlando Ribeiro descreve bem esta situação. O vale do Guadiana é muito mais quente e seco. Por exemplo, a precipitação média anual em Serpa é cerca de 100 mm inferior à de Beja. Tal como sucede em Espanha, em Itália ou na Grécia o nosso quadro climático é muito complexo e variado.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 16:27)

"Ter as 4 estações bem definidas não é sinónimo de não ser subtropical.
E novamente, não entendo porque compara climas subtropicais secos com húmidos.
Como já foi explicado até apresentado com gráficos, nos secos, típicos das fachadas ocidentais dos continentes, as variações são menores do que nos subtropicais húmidos das fachadas opostas dos continentes ( orientais).
Não é preciso ser um académico para saber isto".

Sim Belém não me está a dar grande novidade os climas subtropicais nas fachadas  ocidentais as variações são menores agora eu dei-lhe o exemplo de JacksonVille a Norte da Florida que fica na faxada Ocidental do continente americano com o clima Subtropical Húmido típico mas que em Janeiro de 2008 apresentou com temperatura mais baixa registada de -8 graus(oito graus negativos) e nesse mesmo mês também registou uma temperatura de 27 graus positivos, estamos a falar da Florida EUA a 300 Kms de Miami e estamos a falar de uma cidade a 30kms da Costa numa zona subtropical mas que no Inverno quase todos os anos neva e que por exemplo este Inverno registou uma temperatura de oito graus negativos uma temperatura que por exemplo não se verificou este ano em cidades como Londres ou Dublin mas que nesse mesmo mês também atingiu uma temperatura perto de 27 graus temperatura essa que em nenhuma zona que eu conheça na Europa se atingiu no mês de Janeiro. 
Aqui quando as pessoas em geral se queixam das mudanças bruscas de temperatura bem não sei o que fariam numa região deste género (se agora andam todas aflitas pois a 3 dias estavam 22 graus e agora estão 32 graus). 
Apenas acho este fenómeno bem interessante e nesse sentido dei o exemplo do Sul do Brasil onde se verifica o mesmo tipo de fenómeno mas não tão acentuado ou com variações de temperatura tão bruscas mas falamos também de uma região de clima subtropical húmido junto a faixa costeira. 
O que eu julgo é que clima subtropical húmido não tem nada a ver com o clima mediterrâneo que se verifica por exemplo na península ibérica e dei exemplos disso mesmo pois as diferenças são brutais logo não concordo que existam pelo menos em Portugal continental volto a referir CONTINENTAL  variações de temperatura significativas durante o período do Inverno achando que o conceito de subtropicalismo (mesmo sendo seco) não se adequo-a na totalidade ao nosso território esta é a minha opinião, ai estou de acordo consigo pois prefiro chamar clima temperado mediterrâneo e não subtropical seco. 





“Você continuamente ignora exemplos pedidos, não usa os mesmos critérios de avaliação para diferentes países, esquece-se de exemplos concretos que já foram dados e parece que tudo lá fora é que é bom.
Eu sou uma pessoa relativamente viajada e há coisas melhores e piores em Portugal, que em outros países. Mas criteriosamente, não sou exclusivista.
Quando me dão exemplos concretos e abundantes, tenho-os em conta.”

BAHHHHHHHHH EHEHEHEH bem Belém esta é demais, o que é que uma coisa tem a ver com outras?????
Mas alguém eu pessoalmente alguma vez disse que o que vem de fora é bom?????
Eu acredito na diferença e julgo que todas as regiões tem coisas boas e outras menos boas nunca ai critiquei Portugal apenas afirmei e afirmo que devido ao crescimento turístico da década de 1970 no Algarve criou-se a falsa ideia que Portugal tinha um super clima em que praticamente so fazia sol mas esta ideia já esta muito entranhada nas pessoas eu já vi artistas britânicos a virem a Portugal e estar a chover a potes e eles afirmarem que adoram o clima as pessoas de Portugal, com isto não digo que de facto o clima de algumas regiões de Portugal não seja invejável em comparação com a maioria das regiões europeias, mas também consigo ver que prefiro o Inverno Londrino ao Inverno da região de Bragança pois o Inverno Trás-montano é bem mais rigoroso quer em duração como em rigor. 
Mais ainda vou mais longe quando se fala em investir em turismo em Portugal junto a costa acho muito bem sim senhor mas digo que pode ser um erro ou um Flop, pois o inglês e o alemão quando fazem turismo pretendem zonas quentes, com praias pouco ventosas com a temperatura da agua alta e praias sem ondulação, clima e praias tipicamente mediterrâneas( Costa da Sardenha, Sul de França ,Zona do Sul de Espanha ,Toscânia em Itália ,Grécia ilhas gregas, Mar Egeu) diga-me Belém com a excepção da zona do Algarve onde é que pode oferecer com quase 100% de garantia estas condições na Costa  Portuguesa????? Esssa zonas que referi POR NÃO TER A INFLUENCIA ATLANTICA APRESENTAM VERÕES BEM MAIS AGRAVEIS QUE POR EXEMPLO DA ZONA DE SINTRA PARA CIMA PELO MENOS JUNTO AS PRAIAS BENEFECIAM DE ALGUMA AQUECIMENTO DE MASSAS DE AR QUENTE CONTINENTAIS. 
Não me diga vai por os ingleses na praia do Guincho ou na Praia Grande(Para não falar na Nazaré,Peniche,Aveiro,Figueira da Foz,Espinho,Moledo) com Nortadas em Pleno Agosto e ondulação de 3 metros????? E com noites desagradáveis????( MAS NÃO É DIZER MAL DE PORTUGAL OK É DIZER A REALIDADE)
Mas não me vou alongar muito mais pois vou fazer um tópico aqui sobre este tema. 

Mais Belém eu também já viajei já estive em alguns países e cidades na Europa e em outros continentes, já estive por exemplo na Baviera em Outubro com 29graus estava mais calor em Munique que em Lisboa, mas não refiro isto pois passado 3 dias estava a chover e a temperatura não passava dos 12º, já estive em Roma com temperaturas negativas em Março, mas com dias de Primavera lindíssimos como também já estive em Agadir na zona centro de Marrocos com 42º graus de temperatura no mês de Maio, mas não partilho estes fenómenos aqui pois são situações que acontecem mas que não trazem nada de novo. Por isso o facto de se viajar é sempre bom mas não entendo o que isso tem a ver com o tópico do Fórum em questão e reconheço perfeitamente com ORGULHO que Portugal tem muito boas coisas e muito atractivas e defendo sempre o meu pais em todo lado , por isso não entendo quando afirma que eu digo mal de Portugal, o quê é dizer bem de Portugal PARA SI???

“É uma característica de zonas continentais da fachada oriental de clima subtropical húmido.
O Rtinda, também deveria achar interessante, os debates que já vi, em que se discutem sobre certos zonas incluídas nesse clima, que já têm características bem próximas de um clima temperado continental. A meu ver abaixo de zero em média no mês mais frio do ano, nunca deveria ser considerado subtropical húmido mas antes temperado continental.
Este foi e tem sido o único assunto, discutido sobre esse clima, que tenha visto. “

Não podia estar mais de acordo, mas eu alguma vez dei-lhe exemplos de regiões de transição de clima subtropical com clima continental????

Leia o que escrevi caro Belém, eu falei-lhe da região da Florida e da Região do Sul do Brasil, ninguém aqui referiu regiões com traços continentais certo????
Mas não deixa também de ser um ponto interessante. 


"A conclusão é que você continua a querer comparar zonas diferentes das que lhe foram pedidas e ainda por cima baseando-se em apenas um mês de um determinado ano.
Beja tem uma norma climatológica de 24 para o mês mais quente, sensivelmente o mesmo que Bucareste. Lá porque em 2008 tenha estado menos, não quer dizer nada. Eu estou a referir-me a dados com muitos anos de base.
E já lhe dei um exemplo com um gráfico sobre um local, que embora não seja das regiões mais quentes referidas pelo IM, ultrapassa facilmente o de Beja e o de Bucareste, em Portugal."

Ok está a falar de Moura???? Moura fica em que região???? Poderia falar da Amerleija também por exemplo. Mas eu não comparei zonas diferentes que foram pedidas COMPAREI A CIDADE PORTUGUESA CAPITAL DO DISTRITO MAIS QUENTE DO PAIS, como não tenho aqui dados da Amerleija ou de Moura falei-lhe de Beja, agora não entendi mas ok duvido que haja regiões muito mais quentes que a região de Beja  pelo menos em Portugal. 


“Os climas são bem diferentes e essa semelhança é muito residual.
Até porque os verões no Leste, são por norma muito mais chuvosos do que em Portugal “

Sim são chuvosos sem duvida alias passar os meses de verão nessa região do Leste europeu é quase a mesma coisa que estar num pais Tropical pois a media de temperaturas é elevada e precipitação também(climas continentais com verões quentes - em que a estação do verão tem características quase tropicais), mas você tinha-me falado de temperaturas certo????
Eu dei-lhe o exemplo mas se quiser dou-lhe mais….


----------



## psm (29 Mai 2009 às 16:49)

Vou fazer uma pergunta a si rtrinda.

Por acaso sabe o que são massas de ar, e suas carecteristicas, e o porquê delas existirem?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Já agora! Pergunto eu. E Braga que clima tem? Uma cidade que de inverno chega a ter amplitudes termicas grandes comparando com Porto ou Viana.
Nunca percebi se era interior ou litoral.

Pois de inverno tem minimas baixas como por exemplo Bragança ou Vila Real, mas as máximas são praticamente identicas às das cidades junta ao mar.

De verão as temperaturas nada tem a ver com o litoral, pois são bem mais elevadas.


Quanto aqui á ilha de São Miguel, no geral qual é o clima da ilha, sabendo que aqui quase cada freguesia tem um clima diferente.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 17:01)

Alguns dados de diferentes tipos de climas.

Clima Tropical Húmido - Com todos os meses acima de 18ºC.




Clima Subtropical Húmido - Já com alguns meses abaixo de 18ºC e com um Verão chuvoso.




Clima Subtropical Húmido - Tal como o anterior




Clima Mediterrâneo - Quase todos os meses acima de 10ºC e 7 meses secos no Verão.




Clima Semi-árido - Todos os meses acima de 10ºC e quase todos os meses secos.




Clima Mediterrâneo- Todos os meses acima de 10ºC e 4 meses secos no Verão.




Clima Subtropical Húmido - Quase todos os meses acima de 10ºC e um Verão chuvoso.




Clima Temperado Continental - Elevada amplitude térmica anual e um Inverno frio.




Clima Temperado Oceânico - Fraca amplitude térmica anual com Inverno suave e Verão fresco (neste caso 6 meses com temperatura média inferior a 10ºC).




Clima Temperado Oceânico - O mesmo que o anterior


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 17:37)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Já agora! Pergunto eu. E Braga que clima tem? Uma cidade que de inverno chega a ter amplitudes termicas grandes comparando com Porto ou Viana.
> Nunca percebi se era interior ou litoral.







Com os dados da normal de 1931 / 1960 podemos considerar o clima como Mediterrâneo, pois ainda apresenta, no Verão, dois meses com défice hídrico. Mas evidencia já uma grande influência oceânica bem patente nos elevados quantitativos de precipitação e na fraca amplitude térmica anual (11,8ºC).


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 17:49)

psm disse:


> Vou fazer uma pergunta a si rtrinda.
> 
> Por acaso sabe o que são massas de ar, e suas carecteristicas, e o porquê delas existirem?




Psm como já aqui referi eu sou apenas um  interessado pelos fenómenos meteorológicos, não tenho conhecimentos técnicos suficientes por vezes para sustentar certas afirmações, mas contudo neste fórum também tenho possibilidades de aprender alguma coisa de uma forma construtiva. 

Pelo que sei Massas de Ar são grandes volumes de ar podendo ter vários quilómetros de espessura com valores de temperatura e humidade mais ou menos uniforme, elas são determinadas pelas zonas onde se desenvolvem ou seja as suas características:

Equatoriais( quentes e muito húmidas)
Tropicais(Quentes)
Polares(frias)
Martimas(húmidas)
Continentais(Maioria secas)

As massas de ar que normalmente afectam Portugal :

1.Massas de ar Polar Continental Frio
-entre Novembro a Fevereiro
Provoca:
Arrefecimento;
Vento Fraco de Leste;
Formação de Geada.

2.Massas de ar Continental quente 
-Ocorre nos meses de Inverno
Provoca:
Céu pouco nublado;
Vento de Leste;
Massa de ar estável;
Ocorrência de queda de Neva nas terras altas quando existe percipitação 

3.Massa de ar Polar Marítimo
Ocorre no Inverno 
Provoca:
Céu muito nublado 
Aguaceiros fortes
Granizo e neve 
Possibilidade de trovoadas 

 4.Massa de ar Polar Marítima Quente
de Setembro a Março 
Provoca:
Céu muito nublado 
Aguaceiros 
5.massa de ar tropical Marítima
Durante todo o ano, mas quando o anticiclone dos açores esta centrado nas ilhas 
Provoca:
Chuvisco
Nevoeiro ou neblina 

6.tropical continental 
Ocorre no verão 
Provoca:
Temperaturas elevadas 
Céu limpo

O Sul do Brasil está sujeito MARIORITARIAMENTE  a massas de ar Tropicais e equatoriais e EXCEPCIONALEMNTE sujeito a massas de ar Polares, quando surgem os tais dias frios no Sul do Brasil. 
O mesmo se sucede na Região da Florida sujeita Maioria das vezes a massas de Ar Tropical e por vezes sujeitas a frentes frias atlânticas ou Polares que SURGEM EXCEPCIONALEMNTE também, mas quando se fazem sentir fazem-se sentir com grande intensidade. 


E são estas massas de ar que provocam estas alterações de temperatura nos climas subtropicais fenómeno que julgo que não surge em Portugal E ESTAMOS A FALAR DE REGIÕES COSTEIRAS (FLORIDA EUA E RIO GRANDE DO SUL-BRASIL).

 Mas isso já sabia mas o tema do meu Post- É MAS AFINAL NÃO EXISTE INVERNO NO BRASIL- E NA MINHA OPINIÃO NÃO EXISTE EXISTE SIM ALGUNS DIAS FRIOS QUE FOGEM A NORMA DETERMINADOS POR MASSAS DE AR POLARES. POR ESTAS E MUITAS RAZÕES PENSO QUE INVERNO COMO ESTAÇÃO DO ANO REGULARMENTE FRIA NÃO EXISTE NO BRASIL SO ISTO QUE QUERIA DIZER NADA MAIS.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 17:59)

Rtrinda disse:


> Mas isso já sabia mas o tema do meu Post- É MAS AFINAL NÃO EXISTE INVERNO NO BRASIL- E NA MINHA OPINIÃO NÃO EXISTE EXISTE SIM ALGUNS DIAS FRIOS QUE FOGEM A NORMA DETERMINADOS POR MASSAS DE AR POLARES. POR ESTAS E MUITAS RAZÕES PENSO QUE INVERNO COMO ESTAÇÃO DO ANO REGULARMENTE FRIA NÃO EXISTE NO BRASIL SO ISTO QUE QUERIA DIZER NADA MAIS.



Em função do critério que utiliza, não deixa de ter razão.

O ponto que o *psm* queria frisar era apenas que o clima mediterrâneo podia também ser considerado subtropical, pois numa parte do ano é afectado fundamentalmente por massas de ar tropical.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

Dan disse:


> Em função do critério que utiliza, não deixa de ter razão.
> 
> O ponto que o *psm* queria frisar era apenas que o clima mediterrâneo podia também ser considerado subtropical, pois numa parte do ano é afectado fundamentalmente por massas de ar tropical.



E ISSO CHEGA????
TENHO AS MINHAS DUVIDAS, ALIAS QUEM SOU EU PARA TER DUVIDAS APENAS ACHO POUCO COERENTE E MUITO GENERALISTA???

Olha-se o exemplo de Braga é das zonas da europa onde chove mais pelo menos a zona Norte do Distrito tem temperaturas baixas no Inverno, tem as 4 estações do ano definidas e só por nos ultimos 40,50 anos terem feito uma media e terem verificado que tem dois 2 meses secos( O que eu tambem duvido que sejam todos os anos assim/Julgo que existem muitos bons anos em Braga onde se verifica a ausencia de meses secos) e só esses 2 meses chemgam para determinar uma tipologia de um clima que na minha opinião tem muito mais caracterisitcas de clima Atlantico do que de clima Mediterraneo, mas essa é so a minha opinião. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 18:25)

Rtrinda disse:


> E ISSO CHEGA????
> TENHO AS MINHAS DUVIDAS, ALIAS QUEM SOU EU PARA TER DUVIDAS APENAS ACHO POUCO COERENTE E MUITO GENERALISTA???
> 
> Olha-se o exemplo de Braga é das zonas da europa onde chove mais pelo menos a zona Norte do Distrito tem temperaturas baixas no Inverno, tem as 4 estações do ano definidas e só por nos ultimos 40,50 anos terem feito uma media e terem verificado que tem dois 2 meses secos( O que eu tambem duvido que sejam todos os anos assim/Julgo que existem muitos bons anos em Braga onde se verifica a ausencia de meses secos) e só esses 2 meses chemgam para determinar uma tipologia de um clima que na minha opinião tem muito mais caracterisitcas de clima Atlantico do que de clima Mediterraneo, mas essa é so a minha opinião.
> ...



O que são quatro estações do ano bem definidas?

Qual o critério para se considerar que existe Inverno?

A Europa Temperada apresenta já 5 a 8 meses com temperatura média mensal inferior a 10ºC. Braga apresenta 3 meses com temperatura média mensal inferior a 10ºC na normal de 1931 /1960, actualmente pode nem ser já assim.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 19:00)

Dan disse:


> O que são quatro estações do ano bem definidas?
> 
> Qual o critério para se considerar que existe Inverno?
> 
> A Europa Temperada apresenta já 5 a 8 meses com temperatura média mensal inferior a 10ºC. Braga apresenta 3 meses com temperatura média mensal inferior a 10ºC na normal de 1931 /1960, actualmente pode nem ser já assim.



Bem Dan que complicação afinal o que é as 4 estações ehehehehe isto esta difícil. 
Bem como a minha professora primaria dizia:
No Inverno- as arvores estão sem folhas;
Na Primavera- os campos ficam floridos e os Pinhais libertam o seu Pólen;
No Verão- as cearas secam ;
No Outono- as follhas das arvores caem e os dias ficam mais curtos. 

Ehehehehe bem Dan apesar de simplista julgo que a difinição é um pouco por ai e eu aqui na Península de Setúbal assisto todos os anos a este ciclo natural das coisas. 
Já sei que no Inverno entre Dezembro e Março tenho dias com temperaturas entre os 14,15 graus de dia e 7,8 graus a noite, e isso faz com que passe mais tempo em casa pois esta frio os dias estão pequenos está mao tempo, que entre Março a Junho a temperatura tem tendência a subir e ai uma pessoa ja sai ja da uns passeios pelo campo e com um pouco de sorte ja da um pulo a praia,o que não sginifica que não tenhamos dias invernosos pelo meio; no Verão entre Junho a Setembro e em Portugal como em todo o Hemisferio Norte as pessoas tiram ferias, umas vão para as praias,outras para o campo, enfim tiram ferias pois está bom tempo, temos tempo quente e de Setembro a Dezembro temos progressivamente a temperatura a descer- e ai volta-se a comprar roupa quente os dias ficam mais curtos, ja se fica mais tempo em casa as crinças voltam a escola encerra-se a temporada balnear.
Claro que o Inverno lisboeta é bastante ameno se compararmos com muitas regiões europeias, mas não deixa de ser Inverno, claro que se um Islandês vier a Lisboa em Janeiro vai achar que os 14,15 graus que temos de temperatura são iguais aos dias de verão que ele tem na Islândia, mas isso não significa que não existe em Portugal continental na sua globalidade um padrão definido coisa que não verifico nos CLIMAS SUBTROPICAIS onde temos um dia de quatro graus e outro de 30 como acontece no sul do Brasil-ISSO PARA MIM É QUE NÃO É INVERNO ate podia fazer 30graus negativos que continuaria achar que essas regiões não tem estações do ano definidas. 
Agora claro que no hemisfério norte em Portugal em França em Espanha, seja onde for o Inverno Lisboeta e diferente do Inverno Parisiense, pois em Lisboa durante o dia estão 14,15 graus e em Paris estarão 7,8 graus ,mas não deixa de existir uma tendência lógica visível na própria fauna e flora das regiões e na sua biodiversidade. 
Dan acho que lhe respondi a questão. 
Por exemplo uma situação interessante é o clima Irlandês que julgo que não tem as 4 estações do ano tão bem definidas como tem o território nacional por exemplo, pois as amplitudes térmicas são quase nulas. 
Será que a questão da Irlanda já foi debatida?????
Não deixa de ser uma questão também interessante, pois atingem-se temperaturas bem mais baixas em Trás-Montes no Inverno do que na maioria das zonas da Irlanda e raramente no Verão Irlandês as temperaturas sobem alem dos 17,18 graus.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 19:18)

Acho que não está a ver bem as características do clima mediterrâneo. Essa definição das 4 estações que utilizou é aquela que se verifica nas regiões temperadas. Nessas regiões, o Verão é a estação mais favorável ao crescimento das plantas. Em contra partida, os Invernos das regiões temperadas apresentam um elevado número de dias de geada o que condiciona bastante a actividade das plantas. Em grande parte de Portugal, e nas regiões mediterrâneas em geral, a estação mais agreste não é o "Inverno", mas sim o Verão devido ao défice hídrico.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 19:29)

Dan disse:


> Acho que não está a ver bem as características do clima mediterrâneo. Essa definição das 4 estações que utilizou é aquela que se verifica nas regiões temperadas. Nessas regiões, o Verão é a estação mais favorável ao crescimento das plantas. Em contra partida, os Invernos das regiões temperadas apresentam um elevado número de dias de geada o que condiciona bastante a actividade das plantas. Em grande parte de Portugal, e nas regiões mediterrâneas em geral, a estação mais agreste não é o "Inverno", mas sim o Verão devido ao défice hídrico.



Sim estou a enteder perfeitamente o que me está a dizer ou seja o Factor Percipitação influencia bastante sem duvida, e de facto se nos clima mediterraneos a ausencia de percipitação durante 2,3,4 meses condiciona e muito as estações do ano bem como a respectiva flora e fauna das regiões. 
Mas o que eu quis dizer apenas Dan é que existe um padrão definido de estações do ano em Portugal e que julgo não existe em climas subtropicais como o clima do Sul do Brasil era apenas isso que quis e tenho estado a querer trasmitir, pois como lhe disse eu e toda a sociedade sabe que no Inverno faz mais frio no Verão mais calor e que no Inverno não faz 30 graus e no verão não faz 5 graus era ai que queria chegar.
Mas por todos os efeitos no Alentejo continua-se a explorar cereais como o Trigo da mesma forma que se explora nas Planicies Francesas ou alemas tambem da que pensar.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 19:57)

Sim, comparativamente o Inverno português é bem mais estável que o do sul do Brasil. No entanto, o Inverno em algumas regiões do nosso país é apenas um pouco mais fresco que o Verão na Escócia ou Irlanda.


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> Sim, comparativamente o Inverno português é bem mais estável que o do sul do Brasil. No entanto, o Inverno em algumas regiões do nosso país é apenas um pouco mais fresco que o Verão na Escócia ou Irlanda.



Sim de acordo o ponto que eu queria enunciar era realmente a questão da estabilidade e do padrão das temperaturas, por essa mesma razão o titulo do Topico é: Afinal Não existe Inverno no Brasil( tive cuidado com as palavras não disse que não havia frio no Brasil/Frio existe em QUASE todo o lado do globo ate em zonas mais estranhas possiveis)
Sim claramente que o Inverno de Vila Nova de Mil Fontes ou de Vila Real de Santo Antonio deve ser um pouco so mais fresco que um verão irlandes ou escocês, mas como isso é um facto tambem é um facto que em Tras-Montes o Inverno é mais rigoroso severo que em muitas zonas das ilhas britanicas. 
São fenomenos interessantes as generalizações é que por vezes são mas na minha opinião.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 21:14)

«O que eu julgo é que clima subtropical húmido não tem nada a ver com o clima mediterrâneo que se verifica por exemplo na península ibérica e dei exemplos disso mesmo pois as diferenças são brutais logo não concordo que existam pelo menos em Portugal continental volto a referir CONTINENTAL  variações de temperatura significativas durante o período do Inverno achando que o conceito de subtropicalismo (mesmo sendo seco) não se adequo-a na totalidade ao nosso território esta é a minha opinião, ai estou de acordo consigo pois prefiro chamar clima temperado mediterrâneo e não subtropical seco.»- Rtinda.

Sim, penso que aqui ninguém confunde o clima mediterrânico com o subtropical húmido.
Ah e o que eu disse foi que prefiro não chamar nem de subtropical seco nem de temperado mediterrâneo ao clima mediterrânico. Apenas mediterrânico para mim chega. Mas gosto de o dividir consoante o calor do verão.
Há o que tem verões pouco quentes e o que tem verões quentes.
Contudo por razões lógicas e científicas, considero o clima mediterrânico como um clima subtropical seco.






«... mas também consigo ver que prefiro o Inverno Londrino ao Inverno da região de Bragança pois o Inverno Trás-montano é bem mais rigoroso quer em duração como em rigor.»- Rtinda.


Depende da zona transmontana que estejamos a falar. Há zonas no Nordeste com invernos bem mais amenos e soalheiros que o de Londres.


«Mais ainda vou mais longe quando se fala em investir em turismo em Portugal junto a costa acho muito bem sim senhor mas digo que pode ser um erro ou um Flop, pois o inglês e o alemão quando fazem turismo pretendem zonas quentes, com praias pouco ventosas com a temperatura da agua alta e praias sem ondulação»- Rtinda.

Eu conheço muitos estrangeiros, eu próprio aliás tenho a minha família com origem inglesa, italiana, grega e portuguesa e sei de muita gente que prefere a Portugal a essas Rivieras apinhadas de gente e de poluição.
Sou sincero e frontal para lhe dizer isso.
Na Grécia há ilhas muito bonitas contudo e quase sem ninguém. Mas ao contrário que o zé povinho  pensa faz muito vento nas ilhas gregas, tanto que até os moinhos são lá frequentes.
Se alguém quiser pouco vento vai para praias mais resguardadas. Mas isso acontece um pouco por todo o lado.
Conheço casos de italianos que adoram os invernos de Portugal e há anos que vêm sempre cá.



 «clima e praias tipicamente mediterrâneas( Costa da Sardenha, Sul de França ,Zona do Sul de Espanha ,Toscânia em Itália ,Grécia ilhas gregas, Mar Egeu) diga-me Belém com a excepção da zona do Algarve onde é que pode oferecer com quase 100% de garantia estas condições na Costa  Portuguesa?????»- Rtinda.

Lá está você com as excepções lol.
Anteriormente a condição era sem as ilhas , agora é sem o Algarve,como li mais ali pra frente, era sem a região mais quente do Alentejo, por esse prisma, já só ficamos com um bocado de Portugal daqui a nada, para fazer as suas comparações mirabolantes. 
Os gregos gostam mais de Portugal do que você alguma vez sonhou! Eles conhecem a Madeira e reconhecem-na como muito bonita e subtropical. Em Creta admiram o azeite milenar português, embora tenham também um bom azeite, em França o vinho português é excelentemente cotado como produto mediterrânico por excelência. A cortiça no exterior é um produto extraordinário, multiusos, tido como nobre e importante para ser preservado. Portugal é onde esta cultura mediterrânica, tem maior expressão.
Sem ser pretensioso, todos têm qualidades e reconhecem-nas bem mais depressa do que as pessoas pensam.



«Esssa zonas que referi POR NÃO TER A INFLUENCIA ATLANTICA APRESENTAM VERÕES BEM MAIS AGRAVEIS QUE POR EXEMPLO DA ZONA DE SINTRA PARA CIMA PELO MENOS JUNTO AS PRAIAS BENEFECIAM DE ALGUMA AQUECIMENTO DE MASSAS DE AR QUENTE CONTINENTAIS.»- Rtinda.

Desculpa lá que lhe diga, mas que disparate!
Lá está você a comparar alhos com bugalhos.
Sintra com Rivieras mediterrânicas, vejam só! lol
Sintra é afamada não pelo calor do verão, mas pela frescura do verão e doçura do inverno, é um clima mais húmido e fresco que as regiões em redor , pois está paralela à linha da costa, servindo como barreira de condensação.
Aposto que os sintrenses adoram a sua serra, lindissima e toda fidalga, com uma flora ÚNICA na Europa. Não há muitos locais na Europa, com tantas plantas exóticas a crescerem ao ar livre, sem murcharem com o inverno, numa zona de montanha. E nisso até a comparo com muitos outros locais da Bacia do Mediterrâneo.
Não é que seja melhor ou pior, é característica do local.





«Não me diga vai por os ingleses na praia do Guincho ou na Praia Grande(Para não falar na Nazaré,Peniche,Aveiro,Figueira da Foz,Espinho,Moledo) com Nortadas em Pleno Agosto e ondulação de 3 metros????? E com noites desagradáveis????( MAS NÃO É DIZER MAL DE PORTUGAL OK É DIZER A REALIDADE)»- Rtinda.

Os ingleses são mais espertos do que você pensa.
Quando cá chegam, esses locais eles gostam de visitar para comer um bom peixe do Atlântico e quando querem bronze e calor é no algarve eles gostam de ficar.
Até conheço uns, que gostam de ir para os vales quentes do interior do Alentejo, que em comparação com os locais que mencionou ( e que curiosamente já os tinha mencionado uns posts antes), têm verões mais quentes e águas fluviais mais quentes.
Nos Açores e Madeira, nem se fala da qualidade dos banhos que oferecem.
Nos Açores até há uma região tropical influenciada pela Corrente do Golfo.
Banhos em tal local devem ser agradáveis.
No Mediterrâneo aconselho as ilhas Baleares, porque têm uma água limpissima, assim como algumas partes da Sardenha.
Em Portugal, em termos de claridade das águas , as Ilhas Selvagens.




«Mas não me vou alongar muito mais pois vou fazer um tópico aqui sobre este tema.»- Rtinda.

Eu estava a ver o tempo que aguentava sem ir falar de novo no mesmo e vi que não foi assim muito.




« ...o facto de se viajar é sempre bom mas não entendo o que isso tem a ver com o tópico do Fórum em questão»- Rtinda.

Você tem que ler com mais cuidado. O que quis dizer é que cada local tem as suas coisas boas e más, daí que não vejo o interesse de estar a comparar por exemplo o Guincho com a Cote de Azur.



«... e reconheço perfeitamente com ORGULHO que Portugal tem muito boas coisas e muito atractivas e defendo sempre o meu pais em todo lado , por isso não entendo quando afirma que eu digo mal de Portugal, o quê é dizer bem de Portugal PARA SI???»- Rtinda.

Para mim é dizer nem bem nem mal, é descrever fenómenos como se tem feito por aqui e ir em frente. Ninguém aqui, fez o número de comparações com outros países que você já fez.
Ainda mais, por exemplo, ir comparar a Sintra com a Costa do Sol, diz o quanto estranho e pretensioso tem sido.



«Não podia estar mais de acordo, mas eu alguma vez dei-lhe exemplos de regiões de transição de clima subtropical com clima continental????»- Rtinda

LOL

Onde é que eu disse que você tinha dado exemplos de tal?


«Leia o que escrevi caro Belém, eu falei-lhe da região da Florida e da Região do Sul do Brasil, ninguém aqui referiu regiões com traços continentais certo????
Mas não deixa também de ser um ponto interessante.»- Rtinda.

LOL

De novo? 




«Ok está a falar de Moura???? Moura fica em que região????»- Rtinda.

Região de Moura.


 «Poderia falar da Amerleija também por exemplo.»- Rtinda.

Você dá erros de português a torto e a direito. Devia saber que aqui as pessoas esforçam-se por escrever correctamente e como tal devia tentar respeitar isso.
A Amareleja, não é tão quente, em termos de média como Moura e nem Moura é sequer um dos locais ( quanto mais o local) mais quentes do Alentejo.



 «Mas eu não comparei zonas diferentes que foram pedidas COMPAREI A CIDADE PORTUGUESA CAPITAL DO DISTRITO MAIS QUENTE DO PAIS, como não tenho aqui dados da Amerleija ou de Moura falei-lhe de Beja, agora não entendi mas ok duvido que haja regiões muito mais quentes que a região de Beja  pelo menos em Portugal.»- Rtinda.


Mais quente em termos de quê?
Você está a falar por alto.
Há zonas mais quentes em Portugal tanto em valores de verão como em média anual. lol
E se você quisesse mesmo saber a verdade, teria dado algum crédito ao menos ao local que afinal sempre chega aos 25ºc em Janeiro e que chega e sobra para esclarecê-lo sobre algumas comparações algo descabidas que tem feito para aqui.
Se quer mesmo saber, Beja não é nem nunca foi, o local mais quente de  Portugal e digo-lhe mais , nem de perto.





«Sim são chuvosos sem duvida alias passar os meses de verão nessa região do Leste europeu é quase a mesma coisa que estar num pais Tropical pois a media de temperaturas é elevada e precipitação também(climas continentais com verões quentes - em que a estação do verão tem características quase tropicais), mas você tinha-me falado de temperaturas certo????
Eu dei-lhe o exemplo mas se quiser dou-lhe mais….»-Rtinda.

Eu não falei em nada, você é começou pra aqui a fazer comparações como já tinha feito anteriormente.
Além daquela confusão que fez entre climas subtropicais húmidos e secos que depois de ir consultar dados e a custo lá começou a entender, porque antes e teimosamente mesmo com muita gente educadamente a tentar esclarecê-lo, não sabia reconhecer...
Você quer dar mais exemplo de quê? Das suas comparações fantásticas de novo?
Porque continua a evitar o ponto que lhe coloquei, que foi singelamente, comparar os locais mais quentes desses países com os de Portugal?
Ou vai continuar a comparar a Figueira da Foz com a Sardenha e Lisboa com Bucareste?


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

belem disse:


> «O que eu julgo é que clima subtropical húmido não tem nada a ver com o clima mediterrâneo que se verifica por exemplo na península ibérica e dei exemplos disso mesmo pois as diferenças são brutais logo não concordo que existam pelo menos em Portugal continental volto a referir CONTINENTAL  variações de temperatura significativas durante o período do Inverno achando que o conceito de subtropicalismo (mesmo sendo seco) não se adequo-a na totalidade ao nosso território esta é a minha opinião, ai estou de acordo consigo pois prefiro chamar clima temperado mediterrâneo e não subtropical seco.»- Rtinda.
> 
> Sim, penso que aqui ninguém confunde o clima mediterrânico com o subtropical húmido.
> Ah e o que eu disse foi que prefiro não chamar nem de subtropical seco nem de temperado mediterrâneo ao clima mediterrânico. Apenas mediterrânico para mim chega. Mas gosto de o dividir consoante o calor do verão.
> ...




Caríssimo Belém como é que eu posso comparar se eu não sei e se a cidade de Beja a capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal não lhe serve para si. 

Estou a ver nas suas palavras algumas insinuações no meu entender descabidas
Mais eu quando falei no turismo caríssimo conhecer gente estrangeira todos nos conhecemos uns de uma maneira outros de outra.
Se você não consegue entender que a Maioria do Turismo de Massas se faz em zonas com determinadas características noites quentes, mar tranquilo, e que essas condições se verificam em maior numero na costa mediterrânea que na costa atlântica portuguesa e que essas condições em Portugal só se verificam no Algarve muito bem isso não é problema meu, claro que isso não significa que Portugal não tenha outros atractivos fantásticos para o turismo, não é para um turismo tipicamente de praia como muita gente pensa. 

Zé-Povinho!!!!??? Não entendi(alguém aqui anda a ver muito os Globos de Ouro ou a ler a nova gente)
 eu defino as pessoas não pelo que têm! Não pelas pessoas que conhecem! Não pelos meios onde andam mas pelo aquilo que são!
Como não o conheço não lhe posso fazer qualquer tipo de avaliação, mas digo-lhe para mim é Ze-Povinho alguém que venha para um fórum de meteorologia dizer que tem isto ou aquilo, conhece este ou aquele, ou foi aqui ou ali, alem de foleiro é piroso e  brejeiro. 
Mais já que o Belém conhece esta tão bem informado relativo a questões de educação sabia que a descrição é um sinonimo e excelência e de alta educação. Não sabia????

Penso que o nosso dialogo devia ficar por aqui!!!!
Neste momento julgo que o intuito aqui é falar de questões de meteorologia e partilhar ideias e não entrar em guerrinhas pessoais na net 

Achei piada quando falou num terreno no Alentejo ahahahahahah

Eu gosto mais de herdades eheheheheheh 

Cumprs


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

«Caríssimo Belém como é que eu posso comparar se eu não sei e se a cidade de Beja a capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal não lhe serve para si.« Rtinda.

Nem para mim nem para ninguém que queira saber a verdade e fazer comparações mais justas. 

«Mais eu quando falei no turismo caríssimo conhecer gente estrangeira todos nos conhecemos uns de uma maneira outros de outra.
Se você não consegue entender que a Maioria do Turismo de Massas se faz em zonas com determinadas características noites quentes, mar tranquilo, e que essas condições se verificam em maior numero na costa mediterrânea que na costa atlântica portuguesa e que essas condições em Portugal só se verificam no Algarve muito bem isso não é problema meu, claro que isso não significa que Portugal não tenha outros atractivos fantásticos para o turismo, não é para um turismo tipicamente de praia como muita gente pensa.»- Rtinda.

Condições dessas não se verificam só no algarve, verificam-se em algumas regiões do interior, na Madeira e nos Açores.
Como já lhe disse e volto a dizer, até temos por cá zonas tropicais, sem grandes quebras de temperatura e com valores no mar acima de 20ºc mesmo no auge do inverno. Nem me vou pôr a dizer que não consegue isso no Mediterrâneo, porque acho absolutamente inútil.
O turismo tem fases e modas...
A Cote de Azur, a Costa del Sol,etc, são locais afamados e sempre cheios de prédios junto ao mar, poluição, coisa que parte do algarve infelizmente também já se meteu.
Agora tem se visto um incremento de turismo de interior, rural, com menos manias e mais consciente ambientalmente.

«Zé-Povinho!!!!??? Não entendi(alguém aqui anda a ver muito os Globos de Ouro ou a ler a nova gente)
 eu defino as pessoas não pelo que têm! Não pelas pessoas que conhecem! Não pelos meios onde andam mas pelo aquilo que são!»- Rtinda.

Deixe-se lá de mais presunções e invenções.
Zé povinho é o leigo em geral, ninguém aqui tá falar em meios ou posses.
Por exemplo, eu serei um Zé Povinho em relação ao tricot.
Adiante, que o resto nem me vou dar ao trabalho de responder.




«Mais já que o Belém conhece esta tão bem informado relativo a questões de educação sabia que a descrição é um sinonimo e excelência e de alta educação. Não sabia????«- Rtinda.

Não me quis passar por bem informado em termos de educação ou seja de que for, apenas gosto de meter as pessoas mais à vontade mas com o mínimo de dignidade e respeito.
A descrição é boa, por isso mesmo, não faço muitas comparações nem sou arrogante.



«Penso que o nosso dialogo devia ficar por aqui!!!!» Rtinda.

Claro. Depois de tanto offtopic improdutivo da sua parte, já era de esperar.



«Neste momento julgo que o intuito aqui é falar de questões de meteorologia e partilhar ideias e não entrar em guerrinhas pessoais na net»- Rtinda.

Ora bem. 


«Achei piada quando falou num terreno no Alentejo ahahahahahah

Eu gosto mais de herdades eheheheheheh»- Rtinda.

Não queria falar nisso, porque não  diz respeito a ninguém daqui, mas já que quer tanto saber, não pretendo fazer uma Herdade no meio do Alentejo, para depois ter que percorrer 300 kms diariamente. Ou vou lá para lá viver ou não.
Se fosse para fazer uma casa de fim de semana, como estou a equacionar, ainda vá, mas para isso não fazia uma Herdade.
Entretanto, devo é viver para uma quinta, que fica perto de Óbidos.
Sempre é mais perto daqui.


----------



## Costa (29 Mai 2009 às 22:45)

Sinceramente não sei como dão trela ainda a esta personagem, desculpem lá.

Se calhar o ideal era atá-lo a um chaparro durante 6 meses em pleno Alentejo para ele ficar a saber o que é calor. Aposto que mudaria de ideias rapidamente.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 23:10)

Olá; agradeço que se discuta o tema e não se resvale para abordagens pessoais, por favor. Já agora, haja o bom senso de justificar cientificamente os argumentos apresentados.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2009 às 23:11)

Sinceramente ainda não entendi onde o Rtrinda quer chegar!? É que até agora falou, falou, falou e não disse nada de concreto.

Cá para mim no sul do brasil existem as 4 estações. Primavera, Verão, Outono e Inverno.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Olá

Só hoje passei por este tópico e tenho que fazer aqui algumas considerações. Em primeiro lugar há que dizer que o Clima Temperado Mediterrânico característico da maior parte do território de Portugal Continental e das regiões autónomas da Madeira e dos Açores (com excepção das regiões do Noroeste e das ilhas do Corvo e Flores, que têm Clima Temperado Marítimo ou Oceânico) difere da génese dos climas subtropicais das fachadas orientais dos continentes. Assim, o clima do sul do Brasil apresenta características distintas do clima predominante em Portugal porque a génese também é muito distinta.
Relativamente às massas de ar que afectam Portugal Continental, são as seguintes:
TC (Tropical Continental), TM (Tropical Marítimo), PM (Polar Marítimo), PC (Polar Continental), AM (Árctica Marítima) e AC (Árctica Continental). As massas de ar tropicais têm a característica de serem as mais quentes e as árcticas têm a característica de serem as mais frias.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 00:25)

Glenn G. Trewartha, um geógrafo americano, apresenta uma classificação climática com algumas modificações relativamente à de Köppen. Desta forma, considera como:

*Clima tropical* quando todos os meses  apresentam um valor de temperatura média superior a 18ºC

*Clima subtropical* quando se verifica pelo menos 1 mês com temperatura média inferior a 18ºC e pelo menos 8 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC

*Clima temperado* quando apresentam entre 4 a 7 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC

*Clima subpolar* quando apresentam entre 1 a 3 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC

*Clima polar* quando todos os meses  apresentam um valor de temperatura média inferior a 10ºC


Depois cada um destes grupos apresenta várias divisões em função de outros critérios.


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2009 às 03:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Só hoje passei por este tópico e tenho que fazer aqui algumas considerações. Em primeiro lugar há que dizer que o Clima Temperado Mediterrânico característico da maior parte do território de Portugal Continental e das regiões autónomas da Madeira e dos Açores (com excepção das regiões do Noroeste e das ilhas do Corvo e Flores, que têm Clima Temperado Marítimo ou Oceânico) difere da génese dos climas subtropicais das fachadas orientais dos continentes. Assim, o clima do sul do Brasil apresenta características distintas do clima predominante em Portugal porque a génese também é muito distinta.
> Relativamente às massas de ar que afectam Portugal Continental, são as seguintes:
> TC (Tropical Continental), TM (Tropical Marítimo), PM (Polar Marítimo), PC (Polar Continental), AM (Árctica Marítima) e AC (Árctica Continental). As massas de ar tropicais têm a característica de serem as mais quentes e as árcticas têm a característica de serem as mais frias.



Olá

Permite-me só discordar no seguinte.
A ilha do Corvo já apresenta um clima subtropical húmido segundo Koppen, porque não tem meses secos, as temperaturas de inverno são bem superiores a -3 e nos meses mais quentes a temperatura atinge valores superiores a 22ºc.
Outros climas existem em Portugal ( como o subárido por exemplo entre outros), mas de facto não têm a extensão do clima mediterrânico.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 03:33)

Costa disse:


> Sinceramente não sei como dão trela ainda a esta personagem, desculpem lá.
> 
> Se calhar o ideal era atá-lo a um chaparro durante 6 meses em pleno Alentejo para ele ficar a saber o que é calor. Aposto que mudaria de ideias rapidamente.




devo lhe dizer que conheço bem o Baixo Alentejo tenho la bastantes amigos adoro as suas paisagens, a sua diversidade climática mas também a sua gastronomia ou mesmo a sua arquitectura por exemplo tem belíssimas praças de touros, belas igrejas é uma região do pais no qual tenho uma simpatia extrema alias como resido perto de Sesimbra ate estou bem próximo do Alentejo por isso quando quero dar um pulinho para ver a maravilhosa arquitectura das cidades, vilas alentejanas com as suas praças de touros ou quando pretendo comer um belo borrego assado ou comer uma carne de porco alentejana dou sempre um saltinho ao Alentejo para desfrutar desses prazeres. 
Relativo ao estar 6 meses amarrado a um Chaparro para sentir o calor alentejano bem não é preciso tanto ,basta 6 minutos, ou então no caminho observar os bois os touros  nos campos a sombra dos chaparros. 


Saudações


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 03:59)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sinceramente ainda não entendi onde o Rtrinda quer chegar!? É que até agora falou, falou, falou e não disse nada de concreto.
> 
> Cá para mim no sul do brasil existem as 4 estações. Primavera, Verão, Outono e Inverno.




MiguelMinhoto mas julgo que existiram Users que entenderam o que eu quis dizer.
Mas volto a repetir não tem problema:
 o tema deste tópico que eu fiz é referente ao facto de o clima do Sul Brasil apresentar especificidades interessantes e fomentei todas as minhas afirmações com factos nada que afirmei aqui pode ser desmentido pois baseei-me  em factos concretos e comprovados que poderei voltar a comprovar novamente. 
E onde eu quis chegar se ler com atenção os meus comentários é que na minha opinião o Sul do Brasil não apresenta um padrão de temperaturas normalmente baixas e constates para se considerar que existe Inverno tal e qual como conhecemos aqui em Portugal pois no Sul do Brasil tendo em conta que estamos na presença de um clima Subtropical Húmido sujeito a Massas de Ar Tropicais e Polares, temos variações bruscas de temperatura, ou seja, num dia podemos ter temperaturas perto dos zero graus e passado 2,3 dias termos temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus. 
Foi so isto que inicialmente quis transmitir e continuou a achar que no Sul do Brasil não existe as 4 estações do ano definidas como existem no meu entender em Portugal e apresentei uma série de argumentos que considero validos para fomentar essa minha opinião. 
Foi isto que quis transmitir foi aqui que quis chegar, por achar uma tema interessante decidi postar neste fórum e acho que ate é no mínimo interessante pois já aprendi algumas coisas aqui transmitidas por Users que ate entenderam onde queria chegar tudo de uma forma construtiva nada demais . 

já é suficientemente concreto ate links ja postei aqui que comprovam tudo o que disse mais claro não posso ser


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 04:14)

Não queria falar nisso, porque não  diz respeito a ninguém daqui, mas já que quer tanto saber, não pretendo fazer uma Herdade no meio do Alentejo, para depois ter que percorrer 300 kms diariamente. Ou vou lá para lá viver ou não.
Se fosse para fazer uma casa de fim de semana, como estou a equacionar, ainda vá, mas para isso não fazia uma Herdade.
Entretanto, devo é viver para uma quinta, que fica perto de Óbidos.
Sempre é mais perto daqui.[/QUOTE]

Belém eu continuou a preferir ter uma herdade no Alentejo assim fazia um produção intensiva de Coqueiros, Mangueiras e enriquecia a vender Cocos e Mangas para toda a Europa. Eheheheh atenção não me leve a sério estou a brincar ok….Não vai fazer disto uma polémica e um debate, certo????
Mas acho que faz muito bem alias a zona de Óbitos e excepcional como todo o Oeste principalmente para a pratica de Surf e de alguns desportos náuticos ai está uma área turística que poderia ser mais bem aproveitada em Portugal, o problema de Portugal sabe qual é ????
Falta de originalidade e tentar copiar modelos estrangeiros as tais Cotes de Azur Toscânia Ilhas Gregas, por ai fora quando nem sequer no meu entender temos condições climáticas para isso(alias existem muitas pessoas ligadas a ciencias empresariais que tem a mesma opinião que eu não estou aqui a descobrir nada ok), temos vários exemplos disso mesmo em outros sectores. 
So em Portugal é que se fazem estádios com 30 mil lugares em cidades com menos de 30 mil habitantes, ou só em Portugal é que se fazem centros comerciais ao ar livre em Alcochete quando só existem 3 meses secos nessa região, por isso também não me admira que para se combater a crise não venha ai um projecto megalómano qualquer de se fazer estancias turísticas balenares na costa ocidental portuguesa de grande influencia atlantica como existem por exemplo no sul de Espanha  
Mas isto não é dizer mal é constatar factos.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 07:59)

_“Já que insiste tanto nesses 25ºc no Inverno que pouco ou nada significam para estes debates, aqui tem:”-Belém _

Estação de Moura entre 1951 e 1963 ok Temperatura mais alta atingida em Janeiro nesse período 25º graus ok isso a mim não me diz nada pois não é norma como é nos climas subtropicais (Madeira, sul do Brasil  por exemplo) da mesma maneira que tiveram 25 gruas em Janeiro de acordo com este relatório também se atingiram 11 graus em Agosto e 9 em Julho e então???? Isso é norma não é.

_“Penso que não falta gente aqui que goste do seu país no forum, independentemente de seja quem for. Eu decerto não serei excepção também”-Belém _

Mas eu nunca afirmei que ninguém neste fórum gostava ou deixava de gostar de Portugal 

_“Como já foi explicado até apresentado com gráficos, nos secos, típicos das fachadas ocidentais dos continentes, as variações são menores do que nos subtropicais húmidos das fachadas opostas dos continentes ( orientais).
Não é preciso ser um académico para saber isto.”-Belém _

Exemplos que lhe dei Jacksonville e Porto Alegre (devidamente comprovados) tudo cidades de fachadas ocidentais do(s) respectivo(s) continente(s) onde se verificam as tais amplitudes térmicas radicais que não se verificam em Portugal, certo o que tem a dizer a isto?????

_“Mas aqui alguém disse que as frutas tropicais têm a mesma expressão que as mediterrânicas, em Portugal continental?” Belém _

Não disse pois se dissesse estaria a dizer um tremendo disparate 

[
_“O Rtinda, também deveria achar interessante, os debates que já vi, em que se discutem sobre certos zonas incluídas nesse clima, que já têm características bem próximas de um clima temperado continental. A meu ver abaixo de zero em média no mês mais frio do ano, nunca deveria ser considerado subtropical húmido mas antes temperado continental.
Este foi e tem sido o único assunto, discutido sobre esse clima, que tenha visto.
Não estou a falar do Sul do Brasil ,mas de alguns locais da Europa, USA e China.”Belém _

Volto a repetir está difícil de entender eu referi como exemplo Jacksonville(Norte da Florida junto a costa atlântica) e Porto Alegre(Sul do Brasil junto a costa sul atlântica) nenhuma destas cidades é influenciada por climas continentais
_
“Eu continuo à espera que me dê exemplos de zonas mais quentes nesses países que tanto fala do que os locais mais quentes de Portugal “ Belém _

só posso comparar cidades pois o meu arquivo e a minha fonte  não abrange regiões sub-aridas do vale do  Guadiana, mas vamos lá então, o mesmo critério ano de 2008 mês de Agosto tradicionalmente mais quente em no Hemisfério Norte.

1ºComcemos mais a Sul

a)Sofia(Bulgária)-mês de Agosto de 2008

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Sofia_Observ/08-2008/156140.htm


Temp.Media: 23,7 


b)Évora (Portugal -Alentejo)-mês de Agosto de 2008

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/EVORA_C_COORD/08-2008/85580.htm

Temp.Media:23,0 


2ºVamos subindo

a)Kisinev(Moldávia) mês de Agosto de 2008

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Kisinev/08-2008/338150.htm

Temp.Media:23,8 

b)Portalegre( Portugal - Alentejo)-mês de Agosto  

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/PORTALEGRE/08-2008/85710.htm

Temp.Media: 22,4 


3º Vamos mais para Norte

a)Kiev(Ucrânia) Agosto de 2008 

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Kyiv/08-2008/333450.htm

Temp.Media:21,4 

b)Bragança(Norte de Portugal) Agosto de 2008

Fonte:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Braganca/08-2008/85750.htm

Temp.Media: 20,4 


Conclusão:

Bem julgo que contra factos começa a ser mais difícil arranjar argumentos escolhi aleatoriamente as cidades e dei-lhe três exemplos de 3 cidades portuguesas do interior onde faz calor e em todas  as temperaturas medias são mais baixas nas cidades portuguesas,
 Ok vai-me falar daquela zona escondida do Vale do Guadiana bastante quente onde se atingem 50 graus de temperatura ok isso é muito giro mas eu não encontro registos desses fenómenos logo tenho de me seguir por aquilo que existe ;
Mas Belém para mim foi giro fazer esta pesquisa porque também me surpreendeu pois por norma quando se fala do clima do Leste europeu associamos sempre a Frio grandes Nevões Invernos Gelados 
mas pelos vistos também faz calor por aquelas zonas. 

_“Os climas são bem diferentes e essa semelhança é muito residual.
Até porque os verões no Leste, são por norma muito mais chuvosos do que em Portugal” Belém _

Sim mas estávamos a falar de calor,temperatura foi o que me pediu certo, não me pediu valores de Humidade do ar ou precipitação, pois ai era bem estúpido da minha parte estar argumentar coisas impossíveis de se compararem. 
“Depende da zona transmontana que estejamos a falar. Há zonas no Nordeste com Invernos bem mais amenos e soalheiros que o de Londres.”Belém 

Soalheiros não é difícil, agora amenos tenho as minhas duvidas, mas vá Belém prove-me o contrario dados, dê-me provas dados, registos qualquer coisa???? 

_“Anteriormente a condição era sem as ilhas , agora é sem o Algarve,como li mais ali pra(para???) frente, era sem a região mais quente do Alentejo, por esse prisma, já só ficamos com um bocado de Portugal daqui a nada, para fazer as suas comparações mirabolantes.”Belém _

Mas tem duvidas que mesmo exceptuando o Algarve Madeira, e litoral alentejano ainda assim não preenchemos um 1/3 do território Nacional, não entendi este seu comentário no mínimo mirabolante

_“Aposto que os sintrenses adoram a sua serra, lindissima e toda fidalga, com uma flora ÚNICA na Europa. Não há muitos locais na Europa, com tantas plantas exóticas a crescerem ao ar livre, sem murcharem com o inverno, numa zona de montanha”Belem_

Sim e???? eu adoro Sintra duvido que haja quem não goste.

_“Você tem que ler com mais cuidado. O que quis dizer é que cada local tem as suas coisas boas e más, daí que não vejo o interesse de estar a comparar por exemplo o Guincho com a Cote de Azur.”Belém _

O que lhe quis dizer foi tão simples como isto com a excepção do Algarve nenhuma zona da Costa portuguesa continental oferece as mesmas condições balneares que por norma o turista do Norte e centro da Europa procura. Pensei que tivesse entendido e dei como exemplo Sintra, nada mais.
_
“Se quer mesmo saber, Beja não é nem nunca foi, o local mais quente de Portugal e digo-lhe mais , nem de perto.”Belém _

Ok aquele recanto do Vale do Guadiana é mais quente, ou então o km 15 entre Amareleja e Barrancos. 
Não venha agora tentar convencer-me que Beja não é a cidade de distrito mais quente de Portugal porque é.
_
“Ou vai continuar a comparar a Figueira da Foz com a Sardenha e Lisboa com Bucareste?”Belém _

eu comparei Bucareste com Beja mas isso não foi suficiente já lhe dei mais exemplos;
Figueira da Foz com a sardenha sim comparo, a Figueira da Foz(como qualquer outra zona da costa portuguesa) é bem menos atractiva para o turista balnear eurpeu que a Sardenha por alguma razão o turismo balnear de excepção encontra-se na Sardenha e todas as rotas dos cruzeiros mediterrâneos  passam por lá. Onde está a duvida. 
Não me vai dizer agora que eu estou a ver mal o filme pois conhece  uma praia escondida super especial não sei a onde que eu desconheço. 

Acho que já respondi a todas as suas abordagens que considero merecerem a minha resposta, pois não gosto de deixar ninguém  sem resposta


----------



## psm (30 Mai 2009 às 08:10)

Só uma pergunta?

Não acham que estão a falar coisas que não tem nada haver com o topico em questão, e com picardias pessoais?


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 08:30)

*Já foram avisados para não entrarem em discussões de carácter pessoal. Se insistirem nesse tipo de confronto as mensagens serão eliminadas. *

Numa análise climática não faz grande sentido utilizar dados de um ano específico. Deve-se recorrer, sempre que possível, aos dados das normais para as comparações que aqui têm sido feitas entre as diferentes localidades.

Coloco aqui as normais de Beja e Bucareste.








São duas localidades com clima bastante distinto. Beja (clima mediterrâneo) é mais quente que Bucareste (clima temperado continental) em todos os meses do ano.

Segundo Glenn G. Trewartha, Beja já apresenta características de clima subtropical pois tem mais de 8 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 09:49)

Dan disse:


> *Já foram avisados para não entrarem em discussões de carácter pessoal. Se insistirem nesse tipo de confronto as mensagens serão eliminadas. *
> 
> Numa análise climática não faz grande sentido utilizar dados de um ano específico. Deve-se recorrer, sempre que possível, aos dados das normais para as comparações que aqui têm sido feitas entre as diferentes localidades.
> 
> ...




Ok pelos vistos o  ano de 2008 foi uma execepção não apenas na cidade de Bucareste como em outras cidades do Leste europeu, mas para todos os efeitos os verões no Leste Europeu acabam por ter temperaturas bem proximas e pelos vistos ate superiores em alguns anos de acordo com a minha fonte.Não deixa de ter a sua graça. 
Relativo as picardias pessoais eu apenas limitei-me a responder, mas ok vou tentar evitar entrar por esses campos da minha parte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mai 2009 às 12:18)

Rtrinda disse:


> MiguelMinhoto mas julgo que existiram Users que entenderam o que eu quis dizer.
> Mas volto a repetir não tem problema:
> o tema deste tópico que eu fiz é referente ao facto de o clima do Sul Brasil apresentar especificidades interessantes e fomentei todas as minhas afirmações com factos nada que afirmei aqui pode ser desmentido pois baseei-me  em factos concretos e comprovados que poderei voltar a comprovar novamente.
> E onde eu quis chegar se ler com atenção os meus comentários é que na minha opinião o Sul do Brasil não apresenta um padrão de temperaturas normalmente baixas e constates para se considerar que existe Inverno tal e qual como conhecemos aqui em Portugal pois no Sul do Brasil tendo em conta que estamos na presença de um clima Subtropical Húmido sujeito a Massas de Ar Tropicais e Polares, temos variações bruscas de temperatura, ou seja, num dia podemos ter temperaturas perto dos zero graus e passado 2,3 dias termos temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus.
> ...




Caro colega do forum, agora fiquei esclarecido!

Mas devo dizer-lhe que discordo um pouco consigo. Realmente se compararmos o sul do Brasil com Portugal ou então outros países da Europa, eles nos estados de Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná não tem inverno, contudo se comparar-mos esses estados com os restantes estados brasileiros, aí sim tem inverno. 
Na minha opinião, nestas questões de clima não se pode fazer comparações, pois praticamente não existem climas iguais, podem ser muito semelhantes, mas existe sempre alguma diferença.
Na sua lógica também não existe verão por exemplo nos países nórdicos, pois as temperaturas de verão naqueles países na maioria dos dias mais parecem temperaturas de verão.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 13:11)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caro colega do forum, agora fiquei esclarecido!
> 
> Mas devo dizer-lhe que discordo um pouco consigo. Realmente se compararmos o sul do Brasil com Portugal ou então outros países da Europa, eles nos estados de Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná não tem inverno, contudo se comparar-mos esses estados com os restantes estados brasileiros, aí sim tem inverno.
> Na minha opinião, nestas questões de clima não se pode fazer comparações, pois praticamente não existem climas iguais, podem ser muito semelhantes, mas existe sempre alguma diferença.
> Na sua lógica também não existe verão por exemplo nos países nórdicos, pois as temperaturas de verão naqueles países na maioria dos dias mais parecem temperaturas de verão.




Acho que ainda não expliquei 100% bem o meu ponto de vista MiguelMinhoto eu em comentários anteriores já enunciei esta questão e o meu ponto de afirmar que não existe Inverno no Sul do Brasil não é a ausência de temperaturas baixas mas sim a não padronização da temperatura durante os meses de Inverno no Hemisfério Sul, ou seja existem amplitudes térmicas bastante grandes e agressivas devido as massas de ar que existem na região Polar e Tropical, mas se formos por exemplo mais para sul para Buenos Aires ai já existe uma padronização do clima bem mais idêntica a que temos em Portugal continental por exemplo. 
Ate vou repetir o que já enunciei em anteriores comentários espero ter conseguido expressar o meu ponto de vista de forma esclarecedora 


…Claro que o Inverno lisboeta é bastante ameno se compararmos com muitas regiões europeias, mas não deixa de ser Inverno, claro que se um Islandês vier a Lisboa em Janeiro vai achar que os 14,15 graus que temos de temperatura são iguais aos dias de verão que ele tem na Islândia, mas isso não significa que não existe em Portugal continental na sua globalidade um padrão definido coisa que não verifico nos CLIMAS SUBTROPICAIS onde temos um dia de quatro graus e outro de 30 como acontece no sul do Brasil-ISSO PARA MIM É QUE NÃO É INVERNO ate podia fazer 30graus negativos que continuaria achar que essas regiões não tem estações do ano definidas. 
Agora claro que no hemisfério norte em Portugal em França em Espanha, seja onde for o Inverno Lisboeta e diferente do Inverno Parisiense, pois em Lisboa durante o dia estão 14,15 graus e em Paris estarão 7,8 graus ,mas não deixa de existir uma tendência lógica padronizada dos valores da temperatura visíveis na própria fauna e flora das regiões e na sua biodiversidade…. 

Atenção eu não quero ter razão ou deixar de ter razão apenas acho estas questões interessantes e julgo que este meu argumento poderia ser um argumento com alguma validade cientifica para quando se classifica o nosso clima de clima subtropical e não de clima temperado, pois continuou achar atenção é a minha opinião por muito descabida que seja, mas continuou achar que em Portugal continental o nosso clima tem mais factores que o aproximam de climas do tipo temperado do que propriamente de clima do tipo subtropical, alias acho ate um erro de paradigma considerar por si so o clima Mediterrâneo num clima subtropical mas isto é a minha opinião por muito infundada que ela seja.

Cumprimentos 

E hoje esta imenso calor a pouco o meu carro marcava 41 graus estava ao sol é claro e o reflexo do alcantrão tambem influenciava essa temperatura depois verifiquei no meu temometro em casa e estava cerca de 33 graus e estavam a uma distancia de 15 metros ehehehehe


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 13:48)

Rtrinda disse:


> ... alias acho ate um erro de paradigma considerar por si so o clima Mediterrâneo num clima subtropical mas isto é a minha opinião por muito infundada que ela seja.



A classificação climática de Köppen não faz referência ao grupo de climas subtropicais. Apenas refere clima tropical, temperado e frio. Considera com clima temperado (letra C) todos os locais que apresentem temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 18ºC e -3ºC. Com este critério todo o país podia ser englobado na região temperada, mas isto também seria verdade para todo o sul do Brasil. 

Alguns autores acharam que o conjunto dos climas temperados proposto por Köppen era demasiado extenso e avançaram com uma divisão, surgindo assim o grupo de clima subtropical. Glenn G. Trewartha foi um dos que elaborou algumas inovações à classificação de Köppen nesse sentido. Desta forma, aquilo que para Köppen era temperado, para Trewartha passou a ser subtropical ou temperado. Seria subtropical se tivesse 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC e temperado se tivesse menos de 8 meses com essas características.

São apenas dois exemplos de classificações climáticas, existem outros.

Estas duas localidades, segundo Köppen, seriam consideradas temperadas. Segundo Trewartha seriam as duas subtropicais embora a Rhodes seja um clima mediterrâneo nas duas classificações.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

Dan disse:


> A classificação climática de Köppen não faz referência ao grupo de climas subtropicais. Apenas refere clima tropical, temperado e frio. Considera com clima temperado (letra C) todos os locais que apresentem temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 18ºC e -3ºC. Com este critério todo o país podia ser englobado na região temperada, mas isto também seria verdade para todo o sul do Brasil.
> 
> Alguns autores acharam que o conjunto dos climas temperados proposto por Köppen era demasiado extenso e avançaram com uma divisão, surgindo assim o grupo de clima subtropical. Glenn G. Trewartha foi um dos que elaborou algumas inovações à classificação de Köppen nesse sentido. Desta forma, aquilo que para Köppen era temperado, para Trewartha passou a ser subtropical ou temperado. Seria subtropical se tivesse 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC e temperado se tivesse menos de 8 meses com essas características.
> 
> ...




Ok é um bom esclarecimento Dan ajuda -me a clarificar e a desmistificar algumas coisas.

Mas continuou achar que a questão da existência de amplitudes térmicas brutais durante os meses mais frios encontradas em regiões de clima subtropical húmido junto a faixa ocidental do continente, refiro-me concretamente a Florida nos EUA e  região sul do Brasil constitui um dado meteorológico interessante que deverá ser tido em linha de conta, pois também contradiz algumas generalizações feitas por modelos científicos elaborados, considerando eu muito generalistas e errados como por exemplo: indicar que o clima subtropical húmido dessas regiões é do mesmo tipo que da região Noroeste da Península Ibérica como já li por ai, para mim isso não faz nenhum sentido mas ok.


----------



## Rtrinda (30 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

Dan disse:


> A classificação climática de Köppen não faz referência ao grupo de climas subtropicais. Apenas refere clima tropical, temperado e frio. Considera com clima temperado (letra C) todos os locais que apresentem temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 18ºC e -3ºC. Com este critério todo o país podia ser englobado na região temperada, mas isto também seria verdade para todo o sul do Brasil.
> 
> Alguns autores acharam que o conjunto dos climas temperados proposto por Köppen era demasiado extenso e avançaram com uma divisão, surgindo assim o grupo de clima subtropical. Glenn G. Trewartha foi um dos que elaborou algumas inovações à classificação de Köppen nesse sentido. Desta forma, aquilo que para Köppen era temperado, para Trewartha passou a ser subtropical ou temperado. Seria subtropical se tivesse 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC e temperado se tivesse menos de 8 meses com essas características.
> 
> ...




Csa - clima temperado mediterrâneo, verões quentes (chuvas no Inverno) - Roma, Itália, Lisboa 
Csb - clima temperado mediterrâneo, verões brandos (chuvas no Inverno) - San Francisco, CA, EUA ,Porto(clima já muito idêntico ao Temperado Marítimo)
Cfa - clima subtropical húmido - Porto Alegre  

Ok se quiserem chamar ao clima Mediterrâneo clima subtropical seco ok tudo bem, apesar de continuar a discordar com o termo subtropical.


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2009 às 19:09)

«Belém eu continuou a preferir ter uma herdade no Alentejo assim fazia um produção intensiva de Coqueiros, Mangueiras e enriquecia a vender Cocos e Mangas para toda a Europa. Eheheheh atenção não me leve a sério estou a brincar ok….Não vai fazer disto uma polémica e um debate, certo????»- Rtinda.

Eu estou muito calmo.
Você é que por vezes parece que não.
Tenho lá oliveiras centenárias e sobreiros, exemplo puro de uma convivência salutar entre homem e natureza dentro dum ecossistema tipicamente mediterrânico.
Numerosos animais vivem lá.




«Mas acho que faz muito bem alias a zona de Óbitos e excepcional como todo o Oeste principalmente para a pratica de Surf e de alguns desportos náuticos ai está uma área turística que poderia ser mais bem aproveitada em Portugal, o problema de Portugal sabe qual é ????»- Rtinda

Óbidos.



«Falta de originalidade e tentar copiar modelos estrangeiros as tais Cotes de Azur Toscânia Ilhas Gregas, por ai fora quando nem sequer no meu entender temos condições climáticas para isso(alias existem muitas pessoas ligadas a ciencias empresariais que tem a mesma opinião que eu não estou aqui a descobrir nada ok), temos vários exemplos disso mesmo em outros sectores.»-Rtinda.

Claro. A zona oeste é para Portugal,como o Vale do Pó  ou Florença para Itália, não é nenhuma Riviera climática. Assim como o norte da Grécia não é nenhuma Santorini.
Existem também pessoas ligadas a ciências turísticas que sabem isto mesmo o que não é nenhuma novidade.



«So em Portugal é que se fazem estádios com 30 mil lugares em cidades com menos de 30 mil habitantes, ou só em Portugal é que se fazem centros comerciais ao ar livre em Alcochete quando só existem 3 meses secos nessa região, por isso também não me admira que para se combater a crise não venha ai um projecto megalómano qualquer de se fazer estancias turísticas balenares na costa ocidental portuguesa de grande influencia atlantica como existem por exemplo no sul de Espanha  
Mas isto não é dizer mal é constatar factos.»-Rtinda.

A influência atlântica em algumas partes de Portugal a meu ver não são qualquer problema quando se tem muitas horas de sol e muitas actividades de lazer ao ar livre podem e devem ser desenvolvidas.
Não implica necessariamente andar sempre de papo pró ar na praia e a tomar mergulhos frescos no oceano, mas simplesmente dinamizar.
Concordo relativamente à questão dos projectos megalómanos que têm feito e que nada têm a haver com a nossa realidade social e nem sequer deviam ser prioridade.
No entanto, curioso é que, até têm vindo italianos e outros estrangeiros investir na costa portuguesa ( Algarve, Tróia, por exemplo).
Temos  empreendimentos turísticos desenvolvidos por empresários estrangeiros e no interior já se está a criar turismo aproveitando as enormes barragens, rios, montanhas e com um clima tão ou mais quente que os países que tanto tem andado aqui a referir.
Portugal tem ares do Mediterrâneo Ocidental e Oriental, basta a pessoa escolher o local a visitar.


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2009 às 19:44)

«Estação de Moura entre 1951 e 1963 ok Temperatura mais alta atingida em Janeiro nesse período 25º graus ok isso a mim não me diz nada pois não é norma como é nos climas subtropicais (Madeira, sul do Brasil  por exemplo) da mesma maneira que tiveram 25 gruas em Janeiro de acordo com este relatório também se atingiram 11 graus em Agosto e 9 em Julho e então???? Isso é norma não é.»- Rtinda.

Então vá ler o que escreveu,. Você pediu exemplos mesmo seguindo registos excepcionais.



«Mas eu nunca afirmei que ninguém neste fórum gostava ou deixava de gostar de Portugal»- Rtinda.

Nem eu disse que você o tinha dito. 



«Exemplos que lhe dei Jacksonville e Porto Alegre (devidamente comprovados) tudo cidades de fachadas ocidentais do(s) respectivo(s) continente(s) onde se verificam as tais amplitudes térmicas radicais que não se verificam em Portugal, certo o que tem a dizer a isto?????»- Rtinda.

O que tenho a dizer é que você precisa de ir olhar de novo o mapa, porque tanto Porto Alegre como Jacksonville, estão na fachada oriental e não na ocidental.




«Volto a repetir está difícil de entender eu referi como exemplo Jacksonville(Norte da Florida junto a costa atlântica) e Porto Alegre(Sul do Brasil junto a costa sul atlântica) nenhuma destas cidades é influenciada por climas continentais»- Rtinda.


LOL

Mas quem é que disse que essas cidades tinham um clima de influências continentais?
Leia de novo o que escrevi. Eu disse apenas que era o assunto mais debatido referente a locais concretos dos países/regiões que mencionei: China,EUA, Europa.
Não disse que nos EUA seria Jacksonville.







«Conclusão:

Bem julgo que contra factos começa a ser mais difícil arranjar argumentos escolhi aleatoriamente as cidades e dei-lhe três exemplos de 3 cidades portuguesas do interior onde faz calor e em todas  as temperaturas medias são mais baixas nas cidades portuguesas.»- Rtinda.

Lá está você apenas a seguir um registo dum determinado mês dum determinado ano... lol
Isso climaticamente significa o quê, quando para se definir, se um clima é mais quente ou não ( seja no verão ou não) têm que se usar registos com anos como referência?
Teve que vir cá o Dan postar 2 vezes os mesmos gráficos para você entender isso, mas pelos vistos ainda insiste!!




 «Ok vai-me falar daquela zona escondida do Vale do Guadiana bastante quente onde se atingem 50 graus de temperatura ok isso é muito giro mas eu não encontro registos desses fenómenos logo tenho de me seguir por aquilo que existe.»- Rtinda.

Eu não disse que tinham feito 50 graus.
E o que já disse , assim como já tantos outros membros, é que é bastante provável que já se tenham registado essas temperaturas em alguns locais de Portugal. Ninguém disse o que você disse.



«Mas Belém para mim foi giro fazer esta pesquisa porque também me surpreendeu pois por norma quando se fala do clima do Leste europeu associamos sempre a Frio grandes Nevões Invernos Gelados 
mas pelos vistos também faz calor por aquelas zonas.»- Rtinda.

Eu sei isso desde os 13 anos, porque era matéria básica.




«Sim mas estávamos a falar de calor,temperatura foi o que me pediu certo, não me pediu valores de Humidade do ar ou precipitação, pois ai era bem estúpido da minha parte estar argumentar coisas impossíveis de se compararem.»- Rtinda.

Eu apenas mencionei esse aspecto como factor adicional e para salientar as diferenças climáticas. Eu não quis mudar o que você disse, não se preocupe.



«Soalheiros não é difícil, agora amenos tenho as minhas duvidas, mas vá Belém prove-me o contrario dados, dê-me provas dados, registos qualquer coisa????»- Rtinda.

A média de Janeiro para Pinhão é de 7,8 graus e esta nem sequer é a zona mais quente transmontana.




«Mas tem duvidas que mesmo exceptuando o Algarve Madeira, e litoral alentejano ainda assim não preenchemos um 1/3 do território Nacional, não entendi este seu comentário no mínimo mirabolante»- Rtinda.

Engana-se. Esqueceu-se dos Açores, na nossa vastíssima ZEE que inclue zonas bem quentes e além disso também se esqueceu das zonas quentes do interior do país. Não estou a falar de Évora, Portalegre ou Beja, pois estes nem sequer são locais quentes, em comparação com os que já se tem mencionado.





«O que lhe quis dizer foi tão simples como isto com a excepção do Algarve nenhuma zona da Costa portuguesa continental oferece as mesmas condições balneares que por norma o turista do Norte e centro da Europa procura.»- Rtinda.

LOL
Pois, você só sabe falar, exceptuando isto e aquilo.
Tá tudo dito.
Mas olhe, a costa ocidental portuguesa, tem mais fama pela sua riqueza e qualidade piscícola, do que por ser quente como um caldo ou não.
A cada local, deve ser dado o respectivo mérito.



«Ok aquele recanto do Vale do Guadiana é mais quente, ou então o km 15 entre Amareleja e Barrancos. 
Não venha agora tentar convencer-me que Beja não é a cidade de distrito mais quente de Portugal porque é.»- Rtinda.

Você parece que anda a gozar.
Há vários locais mais quentes, ninguém aqui estão a falar de x ou y. Em relação a Beja, só quem não conhece a zona, é que acha que locais bem mais quentes não abundam por lá.
Se continuar a fixar-se em Beja, lá por ser a capital do distrito mais quente no verão para si, esquecendo-se que há zonas bem mais quentes no distrito, então isso diz o quão pretensioso está a ser. Já lhe dei um gráfico, com tudo esquematizado dum local mais quente que Beja, dentro do próprio distrito, então porque continua a usar Beja como referência?
E ainda por cima, pelos gráficos apresentados pelo IM, Moura nem sequer se insere nas zonas mais quentes.
E outro local, que pode ser mais quente que todo o distrito de Beja, é uma zona, também mencionada nesse trabalho, que se situa junto ao Parque natural do Tejo internacional.



«eu comparei Bucareste com Beja mas isso não foi suficiente já lhe dei mais exemplos;»- Rtinda.

Ao que parece até a fresca Lisboa é em média mais quente que Bucareste no Verão, deixe lá  Beja em paz.



«Figueira da Foz com a sardenha sim comparo, a Figueira da Foz(como qualquer outra zona da costa portuguesa) é bem menos atractiva para o turista balnear eurpeu que a Sardenha por alguma razão o turismo balnear de excepção encontra-se na Sardenha e todas as rotas dos cruzeiros mediterrâneos  passam por lá. Onde está a duvida.»- Rtinda.

Não há dúvida nenhuma. lol
Você até disse tudo o que eu já previa e ainda se deu ao trabalho de fazer mais uma comparação desajustada diante de todos.
E os cruzeiros já devem conhecer a zona meridional das águas portuguesas que têm já um clima tropical. 
Como vê ninguém fica mal no fim.
Há para todos!




«Não me vai dizer agora que eu estou a ver mal o filme pois conhece  uma praia escondida super especial não sei a onde que eu desconheço.»-Rtinda.

Há muitas.
E muitas há também eu não conheço e gostaria de conhecer.
Gostava de conhecer melhor o meu país e gostava de viajar para o estrangeiro ainda mais.
Para a semana vou fazer trabalho de campo por várias partes do país!
Depois devo ir à Holanda.


«Acho que já respondi a todas as suas abordagens que considero merecerem a minha resposta, pois não gosto de deixar ninguém  sem resposta. »-Rtinda.

Já somos 2.


----------



## Rtrinda (31 Mai 2009 às 15:10)

_Claro. A zona oeste é para Portugal,como o Vale do Pó  ou Florença para Itália, não é nenhuma Riviera climática. Assim como o norte da Grécia não é nenhuma Santorini.
Existem também pessoas ligadas a ciências turísticas que sabem isto mesmo o que não é nenhuma novidade.



«So em Portugal é que se fazem estádios com 30 mil lugares em cidades com menos de 30 mil habitantes, ou só em Portugal é que se fazem centros comerciais ao ar livre em Alcochete quando só existem 3 meses secos nessa região, por isso também não me admira que para se combater a crise não venha ai um projecto megalómano qualquer de se fazer estancias turísticas balenares na costa ocidental portuguesa de grande influencia atlantica como existem por exemplo no sul de Espanha  
Mas isto não é dizer mal é constatar factos.»-Rtinda.

A influência atlântica em algumas partes de Portugal a meu ver não são qualquer problema quando se tem muitas horas de sol e muitas actividades de lazer ao ar livre podem e devem ser desenvolvidas.
Não implica necessariamente andar sempre de papo pró ar na praia e a tomar mergulhos frescos no oceano, mas simplesmente dinamizar.
Concordo relativamente à questão dos projectos megalómanos que têm feito e que nada têm a haver com a nossa realidade social e nem sequer deviam ser prioridade.
No entanto, curioso é que, até têm vindo italianos e outros estrangeiros investir na costa portuguesa ( Algarve, Tróia, por exemplo).
Temos  empreendimentos turísticos desenvolvidos por empresários estrangeiros e no interior já se está a criar turismo aproveitando as enormes barragens, rios, montanhas e com um clima tão ou mais quente que os países que tanto tem andado aqui a referir.
Portugal tem ares do Mediterrâneo Ocidental e Oriental, basta a pessoa escolher o local a visitar.- Belem _


Mas tem duvidas que Portugal não tem qualquer hipótese de competir turisticamente com as zonas mediterrâneas, alias isso não é uma suposição é um facto, Portugal desse por muito contente por ter a Madeira e Algarve porque senão éramos quase uma insignificância a nível turístico, a influencia Atlântica é sim um condicionamento para você não ter praias tão amenas como são as praias mediterrâneas no verão, mais e por não ter noites tão agraveis como são as noites no Verão no Mediterrâneo, e essencialmente é isso que o turista procura praia, sol, calor, mar calmo, rivieras mediterrâneas, porque se não fosse isso as praias da Galiza estava cheias de turistas ingleses e alemãs e não o estão. 
Portugal nem sequer tem hipótese nesse aspecto, por muito turismo alternativo , ecológico ,gastronómico , rural, faça Portugal nunca ira ser minimamente competitivo face ao Mediterrâneo a nível turístico pois não tem as condições nem em quantidade nem em qualidade que tem países como Itália, Espanha ou Grécia, e Belém bastava você reparar no movimento brutal dos aeroportos internacionais de Málaga, Palma de Maiorca, de Creta, da Sardenha, de Cannes, por ai fora para ver aquilo que lhe estou a tentar lhe comunicar, o Turismo é uma industria nesses países que geram receitas brutais com um contributo muito significativo para o PIB, em Portugal você não tem qualquer hipótese por muitas tentativas que se façam para inverter essa situação, pois com a excepção do Algarve e da ilha da Madeira, você é so mais um pais com um verão um pouquinho mais agradável que a França atlântica ou a zona Cantábria nada mais que isso, esta é a realidade. 
Para se ter uma noção do que representa o turismo nessas regiões era como se tivéssemos o Euro 2004 todos os anos durante os três meses em Portugal. 
Mais Portugal neste momento ate já está a perder competitividade  nesse aspecto para países como a Croácia, Eslovénia que acordaram para vida e que tem melhores condições de atrair turismo que Portugal. 
Ate no turismo cultural histórico não temos muitas hipóteses, pois por exemplo so a cidade Roma tem quase tantos monumentos atractivos que tem todas as cidades portuguesas juntas, vamos realistas esta historia de que o Turismo é a galinha dos ovos de Ouro para Portugal não é bem assim, alias não é nada assim pois enquanto não levantarmos a cabeça e olharmos para a nossa volta e vermos que não somos um pais assim tão especial com um clima tão especial e que existem outros bem mais especiais e com condições bem mais atractivas( não so praia, a Eslovénia e a Croácia podem oferecer ao turista o que Portugal nunca poderá oferecer, praia e montanha numa esfera de 40 50 kms, por exemplo) vamos estar a criar uma grandíssima ilusão, porque Belém se Portugal fosse assim tão atractivo não tenha duvidas que já estava mais que explorado comercializado.

Tróia posso-lhe falar de Tróia pois conheço bem, Tróia esta inserida na região de Setúbal que por sinal, devido ao seu recorte geográfico faz com que seja das pouquíssimas zonas na costa portuguesa que ofereça condições idênticas ou parecidas com as tais Riveiras Mediterrâneas( mas mesmo assim a temperatura da agua é mais baixa que a temperatura da agua em muitas zonas  o Mediterrâneo)  e essa mais valia que tentaram explorar em Tróia isto é dinamizar, mas mesmo assim espero que Tróia se torne uma referencia no turismo em Portugal, mas mesmo assim tenho as minha duvidas e que temo que daqui alguns anos aquilo volte ao mesmo que era e se torne mais um elefante branco, esperemos que não.
Portugal pode ter um turismo bom de qualidade mas não é o elo durado e a tábua de salvação que muita gente pensa que é . 

Cumprs.


----------



## Rtrinda (31 Mai 2009 às 15:30)

_Lá está você apenas a seguir um registo dum determinado mês dum determinado ano... lol
Isso climaticamente significa o quê, quando para se definir, se um clima é mais quente ou não ( seja no verão ou não) têm que se usar registos com anos como referência?
Teve que vir cá o Dan postar 2 vezes os mesmos gráficos para você entender isso, mas pelos vistos ainda insiste!!_

Significa que a diferença de temperatura Media nos meses de verão é mínima e que não corresponde a realidade em todos os anos como lhe acabei de provar também com os meus posts, alias julgo que a temperatura Media de Verão em Lisboa é de 21,22 graus em Beja de 24,25 Graus em Bucareste anda a volta dos 23,24 graus, a diferença é quase nula, é insignificativa que nos últimos 10 anos a temperatura Media no Mês de Agosto em Bucareste possivelmente é superior á de Beja, eu so tentei lhe demonstrar isso e responder a sua pergunta sim existem verões que as cidades do Leste Europeu tem temperaturas mais elevadas que a cidade capital do distrito mais quente de Portugal, como aconteceu o ano passado no Mês de Agosto e como já aconteceu em muitos bons anos, nunca quis dizer que a Temperatura Media de Verão em Bucareste é mais elevada que em Beja, apenas digo que são tão idênticas que as diferenças são praticamente nulas, refiro-me ao Verão e a temperatura, ninguém falou aqui de Inverno nem de precipitação ou humidade.

_
Eu sei isso desde os 13 anos, porque era matéria básica._

É matéria básica mas não deixa de ser interessante que a cidade de Bucareste seja tão quente no verão com uma das cidades mais quentes de Portugal que representa a região onde faz mais calor em Portugal refiro-me a Beja obviamente, estando elas em Latitudes e regiões tão diferentes. Pelo menos é o que os números demonstram. 
Agora Belém se me disser que existem temperaturas altas tão extremadas em Bucareste como existem na região de Beja ai digo-lhe que em Beja as temperaturas máximas por norma são mais elevadas, mas as  noites por norma são também mais baixas, o que faz que estas duas cidades tenham temperaturas medias do ar no período do Verão muito idênticas  
_
Engana-se. Esqueceu-se dos Açores, na nossa vastíssima ZEE que inclue zonas bem quentes e além disso também se esqueceu das zonas quentes do interior do país. _

Ehehehehe essa da Zona Económica Exclusiva esta demais, este argumento não tem validade nenhuma, se quiser eu posso ser mais preciso a arquipélago da Madeira+arquipélago dos açores+Algarve, não representam nem 1/3 do território nacional TERRESTE, não me diga que defende a teoria de que Portugal é dos maiores países da Europa devido a ZEE eheheheheeh, sem validade esse seu argumento. 

Não estou a falar de Évora, Portalegre ou Beja, pois estes nem sequer são locais quentes, em comparação com os que já se tem mencionado.

Évora, Beja, Portalegre representam dos  distritos mais quentes de Portugal continental(juntamente com Santarém e Castelo Branco), onde nesses distritos existem as zonas mais quentes de Portugal Continental(Moura, Amareleja .Guadiana ,Elvas ,Alter do Chão ,Mora)eu conheço bem estas regiões. 


LOL
_Pois, você só sabe falar, exceptuando isto e aquilo._

Não é exceptuando falo-lhe da maior parte do território português TERRESTE não marítimo ehehehehehehe, que representa melhor o que é Portugal que apenas so o Algarve e a Madeira, pois no meu ponto de vista Portugal muita da publicidade que gira a volta do nosso Super clima óptimo e ameno giram a volta destas 2 regiões quando no meu ponto de vistas estas duas regiões pouco representam ou são o espelho do clima português.  

_Se continuar a fixar-se em Beja, lá por ser a capital do distrito mais quente no verão para si, esquecendo-se que há zonas bem mais quentes no distrito, então isso diz o quão pretensioso está a ser. Já lhe dei um gráfico, com tudo esquematizado dum local mais quente que Beja, dentro do próprio distrito, então porque continua a usar Beja como referência?_

E eu dei-lhe o exemplo dessas zonas mais quentes do distrito de Beja, o km 15 entre Amareleja e Barrancos provavelmente a zona mais quente de Portugal, ehehehehe, posso-lhe falar de Moura, Vale do Guadiana etc, mas como só tenho dados de Beja , pois eu também não lhe referi as zonas mais quentes da Roménia ou da Bulgária que não são seguramente Sofia ou Bucareste.

_Ao que parece até a fresca Lisboa é em média mais quente que Bucareste no Verão, deixe lá Beja em paz._

pelos dados que consultei Bucareste tem uma temperatura Media nos meses de verão mais elevada que Lisboa, e como já lhe disse anteriormente a diferença entre Bucareste e Beja é de 2, 3 graus de temperatura o que significa que é uma diferença mínima não representativa de todos os verões seguramente como já lhe provei e indiquei anteriormente


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2009 às 16:15)

*Por favor, limitem-se a conversar sobre o assunto referido no título deste tópico. Mensagens que não respeitem o assunto do tópico serão apagadas pela administração do Fórum.*


----------

